# Get Your Modded P5Q Pro BIOS Here!



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2008)

This post is being edited entirely so hopefully I won't have to keep answering repetitive PMs and questions that just keep coming up, so anymore of those, link em right to this post!

*What these BIOSes do*

These mBIOSes are not magical pixies injected into your P5Q series board, despite the massive praise people give them. The aim of these BIOSes is threefold;

1. Enhance memory compatibility
2. Enhance CPU support
3. Just because I can, put a half-decent boot logo in :

*Reported additional fixes*

These are things that were not intending to be fixed, but in due course of changing things got fixed.

1. Pull-ins. Apparently these pull-ins never worked, my changind of the EBB fixed them, apparently.
2. Better voltage regulation. Many report being able to OC further on less voltage as these mBIOSes have matured, this again is down to the replacement of the EBB. Typically the EBB I use is from the P5Q Premium, which uses 16 phase CPU voltage regulation. Clearly, asus undertook extensive tuning for the Premium. Using the EBB from the P5Q Premium allows users of the P5Q / Pro / -E (I think, forget if this is 16 phase or not) allows for the 8 phase designs to benefit from some of the additional tuning.
3. I think theres a few smaller things, but I forget what they are.

*User experiences*

This is naturally far too broad of a subject to cover fully so heres some bullet points of them main ones

* Better CPU clocking
* Better stability
* Increased FSB limits

* My PC won't boot, what do I do?*

Sometimes happens. The risk in using any of these mBIOSes is the same as flashing to a new official version. So heres some basic steps to take;

1. Set your system back to stock prior to flashing

If your system does not POST on restart;

2. Clear CMOS by removing battery and power cord, remember to set CMOS jumper to "clear" as well.

* Tried those, my system still will not POST*

Chances are the flash went wrong. Grab a floppy disk (doesn't need to be bootable) and put a known "good" BIOS on the floppy. Rename the BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM, hit the reset button and the system will read the floppy disk and automatically restore the BIOS with the one on the floppy disk. The system will restart a few times and before you know it you will be looking at the POST screen again.

*What mBIOS do you recommend?*

Its all subjective, no system behaves exactly the same. Look through the thread for anyone who uses similar hardware to you, and try the mBIOS they tried, or drop them a PM if you need more specifics. My brain may seem like a BORG collective, and to a degree thats correct, but your always better off talking to people with similar hardware to yours.

* Enough talk, wheres the mBIOSes?*

Here they are, I may soon upload the entire collection of P5Q series BIOS files in one package with various little snippets of BIOS files I use as well as a simple tool to inject various modules.

Heres the new BIOS pack. Within this pack are updated BIOS files for the P5Q, P5Q Pro, P5Q-E, P5Q Deluxe and P5Q Premium. The BIOS files have been updated with the memory table from the Maximus 2 Formula.

DL Linky
^ Grab this pack for P5Q-E 1901 mBIOS

P5Q Series 200x mBIOSes

New BIOS pack. This pack also includes a mBIOS for the P5Q Turbo, P5Q Pro Turbo, P5Q SE, and P5Q SE Plus

DL Linky

 I have finished a mega mBIOS pack. This pack contains mBIOSes for ALL DDR2 P5Q series boards. You can get info and find the download link HERE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 10, 2008)

First off welcome back Ket.

Second, just because my curiosity strikes me, would this work on a P5Q-E?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2008)

what is ket back?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2008)

1. Nope this BIOS won't work on a P5Q-E, thers a few hardware differences.
2. Yes Ket is back! Just when you thought the world was doomed 
3. Ta for the welcomes


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Small update. I've just flashed to my modded BIOS now I got a chance and all is well. Can't comment on OCing the RAM yet, but I can say if your a P5Q Pro owner looking for the CPU support and memory compatibility of the P5Q Deluxe (ie; not cut down) then this mod BIOS is for you.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm working on BIOS 8002 people. The biggest change for this BIOS is I'm looking over the QVL list for all the P5Q DDR2 boards and will be combining the memory tables into one memory table. Very, very strangely each P5Q model has different modules listed as compatible. ONe example is the P5Q Deluxe vs. the P5Q WS. The Deluxe has 35 DDR800 modules listed in the QVL list, the WS has *50*  What the hell are Asus thinking splitting memory like this for each version of a board? Flaming clowns. Should just have one big memory table used for each board. One last example is the Pro vs the E. Pro supports 14 PC8500 modules, the E supports over *35*.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

New BIOSes! 

BIOSes removed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

mBIOS 08003 abailable!

Changes:
- Updated P6 microcode (CPU count now 39, +8 over official P5Q Pro BIOS 0703, +2 over ANY other board including the ROG series!)
- Injected Maximus II Formula memory table

BIOS removed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 13, 2008)

Another nice mod from Ket. Keep em coming.


----------



## Richieb0y (Jul 13, 2008)

i have a asus p5q pro rev1.03 i will try it later .

i have some troubles when i put my ohter gskill 2x1gb in this mobo it doesnt post anymore should this bios solve it

thx


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't say about your G.Skill for certain. All I can say is that out of these different flavour BIOSes, one of them should at least improve memory compatibility for you. mBIOS 08004 is also planned, but not set in stone. I have to figure out how to combine 6 memory tables into 1. At least it also gives Asus chance to release a more updated BIOS (lol) for me to base a newer mBIOS on. Let us know how 08003 goes for you Richieb0y. If in doubt, check the Maximus II Formula QVL list for your memory, if its in the list, it'll work! Even if the memory isnt in the QVL list, still might be worth a punt for some.


----------



## Richieb0y (Jul 13, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I can't say about your G.Skill for certain. All I can say is that out of these different flavour BIOSes, one of them should at least improve memory compatibility for you. mBIOS 08004 is also planned, but not set in stone. I have to figure out how to combine 6 memory tables into 1. At least it also gives Asus chance to release a more updated BIOS (lol) for me to base a newer mBIOS on. Let us know how 08003 goes for you Richieb0y. If in doubt, check the Maximus II Formula QVL list for your memory, if its in the list, it'll work! Even if the memory isnt in the QVL list, still might be worth a punt for some.



thx for the info this week i send it back i they dont have any problems whit the mem i wil sure us ur bios thx for the help and i wil report back


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Been doing some sniffing around and I found this website has A LOT of beta BIOSes for a lot of motherboards. Those wondering, yes the P5Q Pro is among them, latest beta version is 1004  talk about a massive upgrade!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 19, 2008)

Here you go guys, my modded mBIOS based on 1004 beta for the P5Q Pro. Please be sure to read the Readme file.

old rev of mBIOS1004, removed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

New mBIOS. Based on 1004 beta still but been reworked a little for even better memory compatibility and overclocking. I also added a awsome boot logo. Your gonna wanna actually look at this one  Check readme in zip file for the full details.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyway you can make my own boot image for my DFI


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

You mean boot logo? If its an AMI BIOS probably yeah. Dont have many AWARD BIOS tools.


----------



## zero1970 (Jul 22, 2008)

Any mBios for the P5Q??


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

I assume your talking the straight P5Q, no. But I could whip one up in a jiffy if people want one.


----------



## zero1970 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, That would be great!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright, Gimme 5-10 mins.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright here you go P5Q non-pro people. This mBIOS is especially from me to you. This mBIOS essentially makes the same changes as my mBIOS for the P5Q Pro. Do note this mBIOS is based on 0901 beta for the P5Q, there should not be any problems however. Just flash as you normally would.


----------



## Warbucks (Jul 22, 2008)

*P5Q-E 1101 Beta Bios*

Hey Ket,

Would you be able to work your magic(memory tables etc...) on the P5Q-E beta bios version 1101?

Can be downloaded from the link you provided here http://www.asusfans.com/viewthread.php?action=printable&tid=219198


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

I could, but theres little point. From what I hear the P5Q-E boards and up don't have rubbish memory tables.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

hey ket did you have a chance to fix that ECS BIOS yet?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll check it out now. You wanted CPU support right?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I'll check it out now. You wanted CPU support right?



yep for the cellery 430


----------



## zero1970 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Ket thankx a million, flashed bios on my P5Q with no problems. So PC far running like a charm


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Let us know how it OCs  I'd deffinately be curious to know how a relatively uncrippled P5Q can OC.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 23, 2008)

I just ordered a P5Q-PRO, I will be trying your bios!


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello. I have a couple of questions. First, i recently added a P5Q Pro to my system and it has the original, 0503 bios installed. I would like to update my bios, but i have never done such a thing and, i must be honest here, i am scared i will mess things up. Now to my questions-how stable is the bios "P5Q PRO mBIOS 08003"? I know Ketxxx posted it here, but nobody has really commented on actual stability. And secondly, could someone explain to me, in very simple and understandable language, how i can "flash" my bios? I have no floppy-is that a problem? Any and all help would be greatly helpful-THANKS


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't bother with mBIOS 08003, grab mBIOS 1004, its far superior to any previous mBIOS and any official BIOS. As for how to upgrade your BIOS, its very easy. Install a program called Asus Update (its on the CD that came with your MB) extract mBIOS 1004 from its archive with something like winrar, launch Asus Update and select "Update BIOS from file". Browse to where you extracted mBIOS 1004, after a moment Asus Update will pop up with a window with various information - its basically all jibberish to normal users so don't worry. Just click the "flash" button and wait for a window to pop up that says your system needs to restart. Thats it, done!

Oh and about stability, I tested all mBIOSes myself and currently am using mBIOS 1004, its rock solid stable and I'm running a pretty heavy OC (E4400 @ 425x8, DRAM @ 1066MHz)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just ordered a P5Q-PRO, I will be trying your bios!



Good stuff, looking forward to your OC results! Dont forget to join me and Tigs in the P45 OC thread


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2008)

Its quite easy to use ez flash too,pop the bios on a usb stick,then press alt+F2 at post.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the fast response....Ketxxx, which overclocking thread are you talking about? Is there an extra thread for overclocking the P5Q-PRO? If so, could you please post a link? I am new to overclocking(i told myself i do not want to overclock), but with the system that i built, my curiosity is getting the better of me. I think my system has pretty good overclocking potential, and before i mess things up, i need to inform myself first. Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

P45 OC thread everything you need to know should be in there somewhere


----------



## zero1970 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Ket, what are the changes to the BIOS 0901 compared to the 0703? on the P5Q, if you don't mind me asking. Also do you think I'll find any OCing info for the my board on the P45 OC thread?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont see why not,its still a p5q p45 board


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 23, 2008)

First of all, thanks for putting up with my noob questions Here are a couple more: If i decide NOT to overclock, do you still recommend mbios1004 or would beta 0901 or original 0703 be better? Also, are the default settings for mBios1004 recommended for NON-overclocking? or do some defaults need to be changed?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Defaults in mBIOS 1004 are the same as the generic BIOS Asus put out, even if not overclocking, I recommend mBIOS 1004. It resolves MANY memory compatibility issues.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 23, 2008)

Allright, thanks for the help-this forum rocks


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

We do things right here on TPU


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Here ya go CrAsHnBuRnXp, one P5Q Dlx mBIOS. mBIOS is based on beta 1102, one hell of an upgrade from the official 0803!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

Giving it a go now. Thanks!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

Im up to 3.9GHz right now. Not sure if its stable or not though. Will try later. I am using 1.5v on the CPU though.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 24, 2008)

Ketxxx, I just read your "read me" file included with mBios 1004 and I have another question-doesn't removal of the battery and the clearing of CMOS reset the bios to its original version? I thought that happened to me with my old board(p4c800-e deluxe) once.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

Clearing CMOS does not set the BIOS to its original version. What it does is set all the settings in the BIOS to their factory defaults.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 24, 2008)

gotcha-thanks


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Here ya go CrAsHnBuRnXp, one P5Q Dlx mBIOS. mBIOS is based on beta 1102, one hell of an upgrade from the official 0803!



Just had an idea Ketxxx. Would it be worth starting a new thread called:

"Get yer modded P5Q series bios's here"

or something?

Then you could have all the latest mBios kept up on the front page and any you haven't done people can request?

Even if you dont start a new thread do you think you could keep the first post up-to date with your latest bios's? as this thread gets bigger it will get harder to find them.

Also what changes have you made in this mbios? I'm running the untouched 1102 beta bios atm.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

The changes from vanilla 1102 are an updated P6 table to support more CPUs and replaced the memory table with the one from the P5Q Premium. Dunno how that would help Dlx owners much as any P5Q above the Pro is more or less uncrippled, but if your system cant POST at a certain memory frequency you know is good, then give the mBIOS a shot.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 25, 2008)

danszczerba said:


> First of all, thanks for putting up with my noob questions Here are a couple more: If i decide NOT to overclock, do you still recommend mbios1004 or would beta 0901 or original 0703 be better? Also, are the default settings for mBios1004 recommended for NON-overclocking? or do some defaults need to be changed?



...so, my question is, are the default settings for mBios1004 recommended for NON-overclocking? or do some defaults need to be changed? Like cpu/pci spectrum-by default they are on auto, but i disabled both-anything else? Also, could you recommend any of these 1066 ram kits for me? I'm a gamer and the choices of ram are astronomical-what's good and what's trash??? I'm thinking about the GEIL GB22GB8500C5DC, Black Dragon Series or the KINGSTON KHX8500D2K2/2G or OCZ OCZ2N1066SR2GK/OCZ2N10662GK-XTCPlatinum/OCZ2T1066IO2GK-Intel Optimized. I admit, I'm a noob, but I really don't want to buy something that's going to give me problems-plus, i trust your recommendations and your knowledge of such things(doesn't hurt to kiss some ass, right?) Thanks!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a set of the Geil Black Dragons that run great on my P5Q Pro with mBIOS 1004. The default BIOS settings are also fine for most users and only need changing when OCing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd say try the geil 8500 dragons,or maybe 8500 ocz reapers.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 25, 2008)

As always, thanks


----------



## zero1970 (Jul 25, 2008)

Can anybody shead some light as to what the Drive Expert function does on the P5Q boards!?!?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Its something to do with backing up the data on your main HDD to a backup HDD I think, beyond that I dunno, dont use it.


----------



## zero1970 (Jul 25, 2008)

So, your saying disable it in the bios?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Do what you want, if you dont use it, little point in keeping it enabled.


----------



## ENIAC (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Ket is mBIOS 1004 still your latest and greatest for the Pro? Also, you mentioned you modded the boot logo. I was messing around with mine and noticed the Intel logo in the lower right appears to be permanent. Can that logo be disabled?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

1004 is still the latest until Asus put a new beta out or make 1004 a final. I think the Intel logo is there for good, not a big deal IMO, its not in-your-face style, so its fine.


----------



## cp# (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi there, I found this forum and thread via google.

I have a P5Q-PRO and I'm considering flashing the BIOS from official 0703 to your latest modded 1004

I have a E8400 with a Freezer 7 Pro cooler.  Currently at stock settings (will bump to 400 FSB today).  The manual says I can set the fan speed in the BIOS but I can't do this with the current BIOS.  Does your BIOS have this option?  I would like to drop the RPM to about 1500 versus the currently noisy 2800 RPM.  My CPU temp is 40C and the cores are at 38/32 according to speedfan; 43/37 according to CoreTemp.

Thanks!

Parts are:
E8400 at stock 3.0 Ghz 333 FSB
Freezer 7 Pro
Asus P5Q-Pro 0703 BIOS
OCZ DDR-2 800 DRAM @ 4-4-4-15 2.1V
HD 4850 + Accelero S1
OCZ GameXstream 600W


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 26, 2008)

You are aware that if you lower the fans speed your temps will go up right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

For the ASUS EZFlash thing in the bios I need a floppy right? I'm thinking of poppin a floppy drive in my PC right now and flashing to your 08001 bios.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the bios ket  I got 08001 installed and EZFlash was pretty fast and easy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Gah. People I've said it some 3+ times now, 1004 is FAR superior to 08001 or 08003! Hell with it.. deleting those attachments.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

Yea I saw that a few mins after flashing to 08001. I got 1004 now and my cpu at 444 x 9.5 4.2ghz, 1.480v(after droop). idk if its stable but I can boot into windows!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Dont know if its stable? It better bloody be I've been using it for a week or more without issue


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2008)

No I meant my OC. It wasnt im back down to 3ghz


----------



## cp# (Jul 27, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You are aware that if you lower the fans speed your temps will go up right?



You are aware that is won't be as loud, right?  I doubt the temperature will go up too much

I've heard people say the Freezer 7 fan is silent.. it's the loudest fan in my case.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Freezer fan is silent.. of course, there are those individuals that expect absolute silence with air cooling.. which is kinda an unrealistic expectation. You want absolute silence, use water


----------



## cp# (Jul 27, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Freezer fan is silent.. of course, there are those individuals that expect absolute silence with air cooling.. which is kinda an unrealistic expectation. You want absolute silence, use water



The thing is.. my Arctic Freezer 64 cooler on my other PC (Opty 165) does not run so high.  It runs at a slower 1800 RPM.  The manual and website advertise BIOS fan speed regulation but I can't do it.  Not with SpeedFan or Asus PC Probe II.

The 0703 BIOS lets me choose the current fan RPM (~2800) or "Ignored"

Asus Q-Fan works but I've read that it will sometimes turn the fan off completely; I don't want the fan to ever turn off


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll have a look tomorrow what my BIOS says. I'm pretty sure to slow the fan down you need a 4-pin (as in like the stock intel cooler fan connection) to be able to control fanspeed more, the 3-pin on the freezer fan isnt enough. IF it will reach, you could plug it into a 3-pin fan header though and the system wouldnt care, then you could slow the fan up a bit.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello-noob question #12534: If i am NOT overclocking, is it worth it to replace my ddr2 800 with ddr2 1066? or is there no noticable difference? thanks!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

You will see some difference as the memory will be able to run more in sync with your CPUs FSB.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello, I'm looking into buying this motherboard with this ram, which isn't on the official Asus QVL, but is on the QVL for the P5Q Premium. So since the modded bios might then work for me, the question is if using them voids the warranty. I would hate to have the mobo die a week later for unrelated reasons and then be unable to RMA it with Asus or Newegg.

Edit: found another ram type, but still interested in the warranty question.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

My ac7 pro is silent near enough 







They do run a bit noisy with the stock fan on full tilt.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

... Stickers on upside-down  unless you got one of them weird BTX cases as I see everything is upside-down.


----------



## Cronos (Jul 27, 2008)

Just in case anyone misses it since it was the last post of the last page, will the modded bios void my warranty? Not trying to be obnoxious, but I'll probably be purchasing all the parts of my build tomorrow.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Asus probably wont like a modded BIOS being used, especially as it uncripples the board and they want everyone to buy their insanely expensive boards, but it certainly shouldnt void its warranty. Best thing is simply dont mention the modded BIOS should you ever need to RMA, they will be none the wiser about it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

It is the same case as erockers,a lian li v10000b.It seems ok,my pc runs pretty cool in this case.


----------



## CrAzY_CbR (Jul 27, 2008)

After the Bios for P5Q 901 Beta there any more?

I will try now 901 but wanted to ask first whether this was the last for P5Q

I have compatibility problems with some Patriot Viper Extreme PC9600

Sorry for my English but I am Spanish: S


----------



## cp# (Jul 27, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I'll have a look tomorrow what my BIOS says. I'm pretty sure to slow the fan down you need a 4-pin (as in like the stock intel cooler fan connection) to be able to control fanspeed more, the 3-pin on the freezer fan isnt enough. IF it will reach, you could plug it into a 3-pin fan header though and the system wouldnt care, then you could slow the fan up a bit.



The Freezer 7 does have a 4 pin connector


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

You have a newer version than my Freezer 7 then, or maybe AC changed from 3 to 4 pin for the intel version.

Yes 0901 beta is the latest BIOS for the P5Q non-pro.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> You will see some difference as the memory will be able to run more in sync with your CPUs FSB.



...could that be the reason i have a split-second slowdown onscreen(Race Driver Grid), even though I am getting 70-85fps? Is my cpu(e8400) too fast for my 800er ram?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

It could be the available bandwidth isnt quite sufficient yes, or it could be you have a background program running that causes it, or it could simply be to iron out those pauses you need the faster memory.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> It could be the available bandwidth isnt quite sufficient yes, or it could be you have a background program running that causes it, or it could simply be to iron out those pauses you need the faster memory.



on a related note-is it true that with all the bios settings set to default, that ddr2 1066mhz will only produce 667mhz?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have 1066 ram,not tried that though,it should default at the rams stock which would be 1066,in theory.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

That depends on the manufacturer, if its OCZ 667 is what it will probably default to. For "compatibility" (and I use that word extremely loosly) OCZ made their maximum speed profile 667, higher frequencies require you to manually dial things in. _Good_ memory manufacturers however at least have a speed profile going to 800. All of that probably isn't 100% clear as I've tried to keep things simple and skim over things. Just think of speed profiles as the default frequency the board will detect and run the modules at.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> That depends on the manufacturer, if its OCZ 667 is what it will probably default to. For "compatibility" (and I use that word extremely loosly) OCZ made their maximum speed profile 667, higher frequencies require you to manually dial things in. _Good_ memory manufacturers however at least have a speed profile going to 800. All of that probably isn't 100% clear as I've tried to keep things simple and skim over things. Just think of speed profiles as the default frequency the board will detect and run the modules at.



so, let me ask you this-what about your black dragons-do they have this "speed profile" to 800? or are they throttled also. Can you recommend to me a 2gb 1066 kit that will automatically be recognized as 1066?
I just want to get the most out of my system without OVERLY excerting(overclocking) the system. I don't want to push the boundries-i just want my stuff to run at its best.

Also, thanks for the fast responses-this forum rocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## altas (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

I have a big Memory Problem on my P5Q-Pro, i have tried your Bios in hope it works afther flashing, but nothing 

I have this Memory Kit Mushkin HP2-8500 2x1GB Kit, DDR2-1066, CL5-5-5-18
http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=643

is there a way if you could add this to your new Bios Version??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2008)

danszczerba said:


> I just want to get the most out of my system without OVERLY excerting(overclocking) the system. I don't want to push the boundries-i just want my stuff to run at its best.
> 
> Also, thanks for the fast responses-this forum rocks!!!!!!!!!!



Overclocking. How so? If the ram is rated to run @1066 and your bios defaults it to say 667, it's not the rams fault. You won't be overclocking the ram at all if you make it run at 1066 via manual settings in bios. Just forcing it to run what its rated for.

Oh and about the question about the black dragons, all ram come with speed profiles, most PC6400 come with an spd for PC6400. Sorry if it sounds like I am posting "n00bish" at you but I really don't understand what your asking.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Overclocking. How so? If the ram is rated to run @1066 and your bios defaults it to say 667, it's not the rams fault. You won't be overclocking the ram at all if you make it run at 1066 via manual settings in bios. Just forcing it to run what its rated for.
> 
> Oh and about the question about the black dragons, all ram come with speed profiles, most PC6400 come with an spd for PC6400. Sorry if it sounds like I am posting "n00bish" at you but I really don't understand what your asking.




...well, it's ok-i AM a noob all kidding aside, you answered my question with "You won't be overclocking the ram at all if you make it run at 1066 via manual settings in bios. Just forcing it to run what its rated for". Thanks


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jul 28, 2008)

*Ketxxx*, you've made my decision! I ordered a P5Q Pro today, together with a velociraptor (I originally wanted the Core SSD, but they had almost three weeks delay). Thanks, and keep up with the good work!

Btw, a friend and me were talking about how you do it. Do you extract the bios from the other motherboards and custom fit it? Or do you start with the Pro bios and look at how the others are and fill the Pro bios with better options?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

I start with a Pro BIOS and rip parts out from a better BIOS, in this case from the Premium.


----------



## ps3divx.com (Jul 29, 2008)

What exactly is meant by injecting the memory tables of the more expensive boards?

I have 4GB OCZ Flex II DDR2 1150 RAM. If anybody has taken note, the BIOS for the P5Q Pro has RAM speed selections at 1111 and 1200, but not 1150! Does this mean that the modded BIOS would have an option at 1150?

Thanks.


----------



## cp# (Jul 29, 2008)

ps3divx.com said:


> What exactly is meant by injecting the memory tables of the more expensive boards?
> 
> I have 4GB OCZ Flex II DDR2 1150 RAM. If anybody has taken note, the BIOS for the P5Q Pro has RAM speed selections at 1111 and 1200, but not 1150! Does this mean that the modded BIOS would have an option at 1150?
> 
> Thanks.



Have you tried setting your memory to run at 1200?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

1150 is an awkward number, faster than PC8500 (1066) manual tweaking is a given.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 30, 2008)

danszczerba said:


> ...could that be the reason i have a split-second slowdown onscreen(Race Driver Grid), even though I am getting 70-85fps? Is my cpu(e8400) too fast for my 800er ram?



well, i solved the above quoted problem-ASUS SIX ENGINE was causing the slow-down. I uninstalled it and now I'm getting 80-90fps with no slowdown. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats why I dont use the 6 engine  theres a lot of variables and factors with the kind of issue you were experiencing, and in all honesty, a bit of software shouldnt of been causing it. The only explanation is regardless of the 6 engine being able to detect when the system is and isnt under load, in your case whenever the CPU usage dropped below a certain point 6 engine throttled the CPU, then when the usage went up again the CPU sped up again. The constant throttling and unthrottling by 6 engine is what was causing your problem.


----------



## ps3divx.com (Jul 30, 2008)

cp# said:


> Have you tried setting your memory to run at 1200?



That's what I did initially, and I noticed no problems or stability issues. But it does have errors in Memtest86 at that speed, so I've bumped it down to 1111 which returns none during Memtest.

I really wish it had an 1150 option, or allowed you to key in the speed manually. But, alas, it does not.

Would Ket's modded BIOS affect this at all?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

No it wont. As I said 1150 is a weird number. I'm sure you could run 1200 though with a small voltage increase.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 30, 2008)

To get to 1150,you may have to raise/lower your fsb so 1150 will be one of the options.What voltage did you try your ram at for 1150? try a tad higher maybe.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey ket anyway you can tell me how to make a new post screen?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 31, 2008)

Easy way is to use the Asus MyLogo software.


----------



## CrAzY_CbR (Aug 1, 2008)

He has left the Official Bios P5Q 1004, could be improved?

It is more stable than the 703 but would be better with the table memories of the deluxe or premium, which most advanced east.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 1, 2008)

Erm.. not quite sure all of what your trying to ask so I'll answer what the translator you used did get right  mBIOS 1004 is more stable and enhaces overclocking greatly. Being based on a much newer BIOS that 703 it also fixes a lot of other issues too.


----------



## CrAzY_CbR (Aug 2, 2008)

I say that if you can make a mod bios from the 1004 official improved as did the 901 beta P5Q NON-PRO

Sorry for my English, I am Spanish and I use google translate


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 2, 2008)

I will be looking at 1004 official for the P5Q Pro, I don't think Asus have made many (if any) changes from the beta though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

New mBIOS on its way folks! This one is based on beta 1104!  Looks like Asus are finally taking their thumb out their arses and fixing the P5Q series up good.

In the meantime here is the vanilla 1104 beta. Let me know your experiences so I know what does and doesnt need improving.


----------



## CrAzY_CbR (Aug 5, 2008)

can make an mBIOS of the P5Q Non-Pro 1004 final with the memory table, CPU microcode and all the improvements that can injected from P5Q Deluxe 1103??


P5Q Deluxe 1103

P5Q 1004

thanks and I'm sorry for my English!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

I will make a mBIOS for all the P5Q boards apart from the Premium eventually. Unless a serious problem is reported all mBIOS versions will be based on the latest available beta BIOS. In the possible event a serious problem is reported with an mBIOS the latest available official final release BIOS will be used as the building block for my mBIOS.


----------



## hema (Aug 5, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I will make a mBIOS for all the P5Q boards apart from the Premium eventually. Unless a serious problem is reported all mBIOS versions will be based on the latest available beta BIOS. In the possible event a serious problem is reported with an mBIOS the latest available official final release BIOS will be used as the building block for my mBIOS.



I flashed to 1004(P5Q NO PRO) with one problem
my q6600 cpu temp. show in bios and with real temp in windows lower than the last bios version 703 with 10 degree
this wrong reading in temp with this bios version and Q6600 processor why?
so I reflashing back to 703
Iam watting for your mBIOS versions to fix this problem
I will tray mBIOS version 0901 and I hope it can help me in this prb.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

hema said:


> I flashed to 1004(P5Q NO PRO) with one problem
> my q6600 cpu temp. show in bios and with real temp in windows lower than the last bios version 703 with 10 degree
> this wrong reading in temp with this bios version and Q6600 processor why?
> so I reflashing back to 703
> ...



Read the readme file *included* with mBIOS 1004. I will not say this again! The file is included *FOR GOOD REASON*. I will not respond to any such posts as this again as its all covered in the readme. Just so _nobody_ has any excuses;



			
				readme file included with all mBIOS versions said:
			
		

> This mod BIOS is based on 1004 beta, currently the
> latest available BIOS for the P5Q Pro (19\7\08)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 6, 2008)

Alright for anyone wondering I have just flashed to vanilla 1104 beta for the P5Q Pro myself for testing, Asus have certainly made some big internal changes it seems, the board now boots @ PC8000 speeds off the bat. As most will know, the P5Q series below the Premium had issues doing this. So anyone having memory problems I advise you give this BIOS a shot. I will of course be doing an mBIOS 1104 in due time.


----------



## hema (Aug 6, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Read the readme file *included* with mBIOS 1004. I will not say this again! The file is included *FOR GOOD REASON*. I will not respond to any such posts as this again as its all covered in the readme. Just so _nobody_ has any excuses;



ok ok ok ok
why are you so angry  :shadedshu like that 
we all frinds in this forum
and i wish you good luck with your work in latest version of P5Q boards


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 6, 2008)

hema said:


> ok ok ok ok
> why are you so angry  :shadedshu like that
> we all frinds in this forum
> and i wish you good luck with your work in latest version of P5Q boards



Well it is in the readme and you didnt read it


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 6, 2008)

Exactly  Sorry folks but its a huge waste of my time answering things that are covered in the readme.


----------



## cp# (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm going to try out the 1104 also, I'll be back with impressions


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm more than happy with 1004 idk if I want to move to the new one or not


----------



## cp# (Aug 6, 2008)

On first boot up after applying some of my OC settings, I got a BSOD after the Vista loading screen (did not make it to login screen obviously).  The PC reset and I disabled a few things in the BIOS and booted fine.  I really need to figure out what is causing this because it is Prime stable at 9x400 and 1.25V (in BIOS)


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm more than happy with 1004 idk if I want to move to the new one or not



I would give 1104 a shot. I havent looked at anything in detail but for me 1004 = no POST @ PC8000+ speeds, 1104 = booted fine @ PC8000+ speeds. In a nutshell I would say 1104 is much more refined, and tbh 1104 should be the shipping BIOS for the board. In comparison to previous vanilla BIOS versions for the P5Q Pro 1104 pisses all over the others.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 7, 2008)

hey ket, can you read the CPU tables in the Bios's?

I was wondering what the mobo uses for its NB and SB etc voltages for a 1600FSB CPU. So I know what to set when I OC.

Cheers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 7, 2008)

NB and SB you shouldnt need more than 1.3v or so, assuming your aiming for high FSB. New mBIOS versions will be available soon for *ALL* P5Q series boards.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> NB and SB you shouldnt need more than 1.3v or so, assuming your aiming for high FSB. New mBIOS versions will be available soon for *ALL* P5Q series boards.



I just want to get to 400FSB for now. It says default voltage for NB is 1.1v, but I'm assuming that only for a 266FSB

Are you going to be modding the 1103 deluxe bios?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 7, 2008)

I said all didnt I?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I said all didnt I?



I know but I didnt know which versions you would be modding.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 7, 2008)

Dowload the BIOS for your board. That is all.


----------



## cp# (Aug 7, 2008)

What's changed from the beta 1104? Anything besides expanded memory tables?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 7, 2008)

Instead of asking pointless questions read the readme. You only look stupid asking questions the readme answers


----------



## hema (Aug 7, 2008)

where is the last version of p5q  
this version is0901 but the last one is1102
i am wait for that thanks alot


----------



## cp# (Aug 7, 2008)

So yes, you only added memory and CPU support, gotcha.  It's the same readme as the 1004


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 7, 2008)

Latest p5q-e is 1103,i upped it in the p45 thread.I have it on mine now,it seems fine upto now.


----------



## CrAzY_CbR (Aug 7, 2008)

The mBIOS P5Q 0901 from here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=918852&postcount=127

is the same as this??:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=896501&postcount=22


or the P5Q 0901 of page 127 has improvements the P5Q 1004 and the memory table of the Deluxe 1103??

in changedlog not specify what


----------



## Weenie (Aug 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Instead of asking pointless questions read the readme. You only look stupid asking questions the readme answers



Actually your readme file only mentions 1004.  It does not say anything about what's new in 1104.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 7, 2008)

You've said for the P5Q-Dlx you've changed the boot logo. not gonna ask to what cus you'll tell me to try it out.  . Just wondering why?

Cheers.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 7, 2008)

K, I've just flashed the P5Q Dlx mBIOS, so far so good. There is not boot logo now though. Even with it enabled in the bios. How come you removed it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Shouldnt be removed. I try to do what I can, but its tough juggling so many different BIOS versions. I am 1 person remember people, not an entire army like Asus have. As far as I am aware 0901 is also the latest BIOS Asus have for the P5Q. Pro is 1104, E is 1103, Dlx is 1103, Premium is 1101.


----------



## NazGulPRB (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx,

Thanks for your work on the bios. I've now flashed your 1104m bios and it works great.


----------



## hema (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Shouldnt be removed. I try to do what I can, but its tough juggling so many different BIOS versions. I am 1 person remember people, not an entire army like Asus have. As far as I am aware 0901 is also the latest BIOS Asus have for the P5Q. Pro is 1104, E is 1103, Dlx is 1103, Premium is 1101.



latest bios for P5Q IS 1004  you can find it here
and there is abeta on 1102 you can find it here
exactly in this thread


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Shouldnt be removed. I try to do what I can, but its tough juggling so many different BIOS versions. I am 1 person remember people, not an entire army like Asus have. As far as I am aware 0901 is also the latest BIOS Asus have for the P5Q. Pro is 1104, E is 1103, Dlx is 1103, Premium is 1101.



Appreciate that. But I cant get it to come up. In release notes you said you had changed the boot logo. What exactly did you change?


----------



## drf (Aug 8, 2008)

ketxx first of all thanks for your great job
vanilla 1104 works without bugs under normal conditions
overclocking q6600 at 399 fsb no problem and my system stable ( wasnt with asus official 1004)
but please let boot logo stay alittle more duration
and please use a small or one letter signature for boot logo
we thank u because we see your name each time we turn on our pc

but i really wonder another issue 

i detected cpu temp sensor problems with winbond sensor core temps normal (37,37,38,39 for exm.) cpu temp (19 sometimes 9 C some friends say minus degrees!!! ) 
so iam not the only person living this problem many others i found at forums
question:

is this a hardware problem (sensor )
or about bios ?
or some cpu's like my q6600 causes this problem with p5Q pro?

thanks....


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

hema said:


> latest bios for P5Q IS 1004  you can find it here
> and there is abeta on 1102 you can find it here
> exactly in this thread



I use THIS site. Anything from XS is probably a modified BIOS (say 901) thats just been renamed 1004 following the changes someone has made.

I shall look into the boot logo, but there is no reason why it shouldnt appear unless its just a small part of the BIOS thats broken. All my mBIOS versions are based off the very latest betas to give people as many fixes as possible.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I use THIS site. Anything from XS is probably a modified BIOS (say 901) thats just been renamed 1004 following the changes someone has made.
> 
> I shall look into the boot logo, but there is no reason why it shouldnt appear unless its just a small part of the BIOS thats broken. All my mBIOS versions are based off the very latest betas to give people as many fixes as possible.



When it is enabled and the boot logo should show, it displays a blinking underscore in the top right for about a second then shows normal post messages

Would it make any difference using the 1103 final bios of Asus' site?

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5Q Deluxe


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably not. I'll look at the BIOS quickly now. It's probably worth resetting your CMOS the old fashioned way (taking battery and power out, moving jumper) again, that is suggested in the readme, under slightly different circumstances, but its just good practice to do that after a BIOS update.

ED well I had a look, the boot logo just doesnt seem to be "sticking". No idea why yet.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

After more detailed looking I still see no reason why the boot logo doesn't appear. Do as the readme suggests and clear your CMOS, that should resolve it, if not, then there is absolutely no explanation as to why the logo is not appearing.


----------



## hema (Aug 8, 2008)

after flashing my P5Q with m901 bios
still the same  temp. error reading of my Q6600
I hope that modification can help me in this problem
in0703 biose reading still normal 
in0901 from asus and mod. one the same error of surface temp. reading in bios and everest


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got a BSOD with your mBIOS while looking at TPU. I then reflashed to the official 1103. Cleared CMOS as usual. Got another BSOD just after welcome screen.
just reflashed to official 0803, what I was using before your mbios, and everything is good so far (touches wood).

I think I went back to 0803 after testing 1103 last weekend, it end up corrupting my Vista Install makingit irrecoverable. I had to do a format and reinstall.

I think there is something seriously wrong with the 1103. I'm gonna report it. I did that with the 1003 bios and they yanked it the following day.

maybe you could work your magic on the 0803 dlx bios instead. And either yank or put a note on the 1103 one.

Cheers ket.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2008)

The 1103 on my p5q-e seems ok,differant board though i guess.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

hema said:


> after flashing my P5Q with m901 bios
> still the same  temp. error reading of my Q6600
> I hope that modification can help me in this problem
> in0703 biose reading still normal
> in0901 from asus and mod. one the same error of surface temp. reading in bios and everest



You sure its not the other way round? My temp dropped 10*C going from 0703 to 0803. But I know the lower temp on the new bios is the correct one.


----------



## hema (Aug 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> You sure its not the other way round? My temp dropped 10*C going from 0703 to 0803. But I know the lower temp on the new bios is the correct one.



My Q6600 also have the same temp. droop
but how come you are sure the new temp. is the true one and why?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Simple temperature miscalculation. The higher temp in older BIOS versions is wrong. To get temps as high as what is reported in older BIOS versions I would basically have to be using no HSF at all on my E4400, stock speeds and voltage my E4400 was reported at 40-50c idle (forget exact temp) and no C2D in existence can run that warm stock speeds and voltages, idle no less. The architecture is too efficient for that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> You sure its not the other way round? My temp dropped 10*C going from 0703 to 0803. But I know the lower temp on the new bios is the correct one.



Its all relevant with Asus BIOSes, I doubt theres anything wrong with 1103. Very much to do with some of your hardware not being "suited" to that BIOS.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Its all relevant with Asus BIOSes, I doubt theres anything wrong with 1103. Very much to do with some of your hardware not being "suited" to that BIOS.



So you reckon there is just a bug in the 1103 that doesnt like something in my system then?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

hema said:


> My Q6600 also have the same temp. droop
> but how come you are sure the new temp. is the true one and why?



Becuase I went from one my old motherboard to the P5Q with the same processor and cooler, all setup the same, and my temps were higher. After the newer bios the temps came back down to were they were on the old motherboard.

Stick with the new bios's, they are correct the old bios's are wrong.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup, I experienced similar to a more severe degree when I had the Crosshair with a couple BIOS versions.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yup, I experienced similar to a more severe degree when I had the Crosshair with a couple BIOS versions.



Cool. spose its like the 1003 that didnt work with raid. Will just have to see what the next bios brings and put up with an asus bios for now  .
Thank god for Die-Hard Bios though, it had to kick in after the BSOD on the official 1103 bios.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup thats basically it. Sucks for you atm but sometimes thats just the way it is with Asus. On the plus side you shouldn't be waiting more than a month or so for a new BIOS.


----------



## hema (Aug 10, 2008)

hi Ketxxx
you write in this thread here
 you could extract the memory table and CPU table and inject it into 
I ask for the part in bios which respon. of reading the cpu temp and hardware monit.
which module
thanks alot


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't looked. If I do it will be a while, something like that is not a bug. Asus simply revised their CPU temp algorithm to something similar of what other board manufacturers are using.


----------



## hema (Aug 11, 2008)

ok can i replace the cpu microcode patches from old one like0703 in my board p5q in the new one1004 
it can solve this reading of cpu temp. error
and after replacement the flash file need any checksum error or just replace and save the new one
thanks again


----------



## hema (Aug 11, 2008)

hema said:


> ok can i replace the cpu microcode patches from old one like0703 in my board p5q in the new one1004
> it can solve this reading of cpu temp. error
> and after replacement the flash file need any checksum error or just replace and save the new one
> thanks again



I do it with no help in my prob.
the same error reading of Q6600 surfece temp. reading 





cpuin=29 
core temp=42


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2008)

Heres the p5q-e 1201 bios guys.I dont know if its beta or not though,its from XS forum.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 11, 2008)

hema said:


> I do it with no help in my prob.
> the same error reading of Q6600 surfece temp. reading
> 
> 
> ...



Its quite normal for the core temps and the CPu die temp to be 10*C out.


----------



## hema (Aug 11, 2008)

is that happen with your Q6600 on EVGA 750i FTW also or not
please give me a picture if it is possib.
thanks for help


----------



## hema (Aug 11, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Heres the p5q-e 1201 bios guys.I dont know if its beta or not though,its from XS forum.



ok man i just replace the cpu micro code from P5Q-DLX in that one 
the same memory and logo 
you can try it
try it


----------



## drf (Aug 12, 2008)

hema said:


> ok man i just replace the cpu micro code from P5Q-DLX in that one
> the same memory and logo
> you can try it
> try it



u mean u solved it?
i have same issue with 6600 on p5q pro 1104 bios 
here my screenshot:


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 12, 2008)

Why is it important? Isn't the core #x temperatures which are the ones you should look at, and that programs like realtemp registers?


----------



## drf (Aug 12, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> Why is it important? Isn't the core #x temperatures which are the ones you should look at, and that programs like realtemp registers?



why important yes sometimes i think let me explain:

1. any fan controller apps like: asus qfan app is cpu temp dependent, not reading core temp.
core temps are at 50-60 cpu temp shows 25 30 fan speed still low is it acceptable? u may offer manually adjusting fan apps activating degree (false values) but why not automatic like every user? 
2.try to overclock cpu, but your fans not responding they are still in silent mode core temps rising to 65 70 C but reading cpu temp it says 40  
3.for me the most important issue to worry about temps: i paid money like others and want a solid rock stable system so everything perfect either sensor informations .
u may call us obsessive but if u want your system perfect u want all little parts


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 12, 2008)

Ah ok, I understand now, thanks for clarifying. 

My entire system is watercooled, so all my fans are on one setting; lowest possible on my fan controller. Delta between idle and load is approx 15 degrees so I've never bothered with any kind of temperature control.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

I've said it before so I WONT say it again after this. Higher temps in older BIOS versions are because of the algorithm Asus chose, in later BIOS versions the algorithm has been changed to something similar of other manufacturers detection methods. IT IS NOT A BUG.

Replacing the P6 table will do nothing for changing how temps are detected. All changing the P6 table did was undo some support for other CPUs I added. Please do not post those BIOSes in this thread or I'll probably have people hassling me why X CPU doesn't work because they didn't realise I didn't do that BIOS.


----------



## hema (Aug 13, 2008)

ok:shadedshu I will not post those BIOSes in this thread again as you wish:shadedshu
but i only replace in my one the cpu code with that one from dlx
with the same logo


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

Before my bday duties kick into full swing I shall be releasing a P5Q Pro, Premium and Deluxe BIOS based on final release code, DL links should be available by the end of the day.


----------



## hema (Aug 13, 2008)

what about p5q final one 1004


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

If I have time to do that, yes, otherwise I'll get it done sometime after the weekend.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> If I have time to do that, yes, otherwise I'll get it done sometime after the weekend.



Asus have just put up 1201 for the P5Q deluxe. Will/are you working on that one?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

New mBIOSes up, check first post for DL links.


----------



## hema (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Ketxxx 
there is any way to change the algorithm in new bios with one from old bios
if it can done please do it


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a p5k crossflashed to p5k-r [for AHCI]

P5Q non-pro 1004m final.zip

if i flash this will i loose my AHCI?

wondering if this bios will let me hit 800mhz on my cheapy ocz 667mhz


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 14, 2008)

Uhh.. please don't try flashing a P5K with a P5Q BIOS...


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 14, 2008)

arrg lol thanks i missread that


----------



## hema (Aug 14, 2008)

any one try crossflashed on p5q board
if there is any similar mobo. of this family(p5q-e,p5q,p5q pro..............)


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

hema said:


> any one try crossflashed on p5q board
> if there is any similar mobo. of this family(p5q-e,p5q,p5q pro..............)



Don't need to crossflash with ketxxx's mbioses.
Got to be careful with crossflash, different versions have different hardware configs.


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 15, 2008)

hey Ket could you modify  my p5q3 bios for me? I can upload the bios file, it's just funky with my ram and anything over 500fsb. and the cpu clocks read wron sometimes. please hook me up  anyway heres the bios file


----------



## ace80 (Aug 15, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> hey Ket could you modify  my p5q3 bios for me? I can upload the bios file, it's just funky with my ram and anything over 500fsb. and the cpu clocks read wron sometimes. please hook me up  anyway heres the bios file


have you tried bios 1201?
apparently its also dodgy with most ocz mems so i changed mine for corsair and its all fine now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2008)

No Q3 mBIOSes because there really isn't much point. Without doing a whole new memory table (which would take ages) there  isn't much that can be done for the DDR3 boards. You bought into new tech, so live with the buggyness until its been worked with more


----------



## hema (Aug 15, 2008)

hema said:


> Hi Ketxxx
> there is any way to change the algorithm in new bios with one from old bios
> if it can done please do it



UP FOR ANSWER MAN
ANY REPLAY


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2008)

Havent looked, and I wont be changing it. Asus had good reason for changing it, but I forget the in-depth details behind why they changed it. All I can remember is something to do with the BIOS going on the fritz somehow.


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> No Q3 mBIOSes because there really isn't much point. Without doing a whole new memory table (which would take ages) there  isn't much that can be done for the DDR3 boards. You bought into new tech, so live with the buggyness until its been worked with more



I've had ddr3 for a while now, and love it. It's ok I understand if you cant mod the p5q3 bios, it must be far more complex than the easier ddr2 boards.  But thanks anyway, I found a bios modding program and a friend who's been modding bios for years, so I'll just give it a whirl myself. Thanks Ket!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 16, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> I've had ddr3 for a while now, and love it. It's ok I understand if you cant mod the p5q3 bios, it must be far more complex than the easier ddr2 boards.  But thanks anyway, I found a bios modding program and a friend who's been modding bios for years, so I'll just give it a whirl myself. Thanks Ket!



Nothing to do with I cant do it, I just dont want to


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Just before it gets asked.. There are no more mBIOS releases penciled in. I'm currently hassling Asus about dead video signal when the PCI-E frequency is set above 101MHz. IF a BIOS is released fixing this issue.. then naturally mBIOS versions will be updated, but at this time there are no new betas floating about, so mBIOS revisions have at least temporarily stopped.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2008)

BIOS removed.


----------



## jo7878 (Aug 21, 2008)

I HAVE TRY YOUR P5q pro 1106 unofficial mod.zip . NO VIEDO AFTER 1106 biao update.tryed with 4 kind of stick , try clean com  like u said wait for 10 min than put batt n power back in. tryed 10 x no  help. now in rma process.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2008)

You should really read this thread thoroughly.. I've stated endless times now *if your system does not POST after the update remove the power cord and CMOS battery and set CMOS jumper to "clear" position*


----------



## jo7878 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have been follow your thred everywhere. read all. i did what u said.remove the power cord and CMOS battery and set CMOS jumper to "clear" position. try all night for 10/ 15 time . wait from 10 min to 1 hr each time. no screen .nothing i can do.everything run but no screen.(blank)the whole time. i try 0803/1104 no problem from before. n this is the only time i got problem.i still thank u for all the work . just to let u know what going on with what i had.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2008)

Then that is very odd. What was changed would not of caused a system to not POST, especially after a CMOS reset. If somebody else reports the same problem I'll take the mBIOS down, for now I'll consider your issue as nothing but dang bad luck with your BIOS flash going wrong.


----------



## higherdestiny (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey.

Tried your latest mod bios on my P5Q PRO with unfortunate results.

System restarted after bios update and failed to post.  I tried your suggested CMOS clear, battery and and power out solution to no avail.

I've tried swapping sticks of RAM around etc - but system does not boot.

Any suggestions as to where to go from here?

My System Specs:
Asus P5Q Pro Motherboard.
Intel Q6600 CPU
Team Extreem 1066Mhz DDR2 (4 x 2GB)
MSI Radeon 4870 512MB PCI-E


----------



## jo7878 (Aug 23, 2008)

i had the same problem 2 day ago. my rma came back .using 1104 ket mod bios. going to stick with that from now.good luck with your p5q pro.just to let u know . there is nothing i can do after no post.(after 1106 kit mod bios) be trying all night to fix that.no help. hope ket can help u.good luck.


----------



## hema (Aug 23, 2008)

higherdestiny said:


> Hey.
> 
> Tried your latest mod bios on my P5Q PRO with unfortunate results.
> 
> ...


may be Ketxxx replace your mobo. with new one 
Ketxxx solve it now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2008)

I would have to say,using these bios's is totally at the users own risk,just like modded gfx card bios's.Ketxxx is not responsible for bricked boards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2008)

hema said:


> may be Ketxxx replace your mobo. with new one
> Ketxxx solve it now



Don't bitch at me like that or I plain won't help full stop. I don't know why the last mBIOS isn't working, but as you surely must of read with my last post if there was another report of a fubar BIOS that mBIOS would be removed anyway. It also goes without saying that a modded BIOS is used at the owners risk. I stated for the last mBIOS I hadn't tested it myself, hence why it wasn't listed on the first page.


----------



## hema (Aug 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Don't bitch at me like that or I plain won't help full stop. I don't know why the last mBIOS isn't working, but as you surely must of read with my last post if there was another report of a fubar BIOS that mBIOS would be removed anyway. It also goes without saying that a modded BIOS is used at the owners risk. I stated for the last mBIOS I hadn't tested it myself, hence why it wasn't listed on the first page.



why I canot bitch at you like that
you always talk angry to every one in this site when ask you for help or any request for your moodded bios and when you make afault in your bios you go away from it and say using these bios's is totally at the users own risk
hi man wake up


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 23, 2008)

hema said:


> why I canot bitch at you like that
> you always talk angry to every one in this site when ask you for help or any request for your moodded bios and when you make afault in your bios you go away from it and say using these bios's is totally at the users own risk
> hi man wake up



I object to your complete lack of punctuation.


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 23, 2008)

haloo everybody for firs sorry for my english i m georgian not from usa from that georgia wich is under atack from russia
now i need some help 
1st is that the bios 1004 moded and stock is not working corectly it shows temp of central processor 16 and it's imposible because in the room is 34 
2st i cant upgrade the bios 0901 it's writen there than error in boot block so i've deside do not do this 
Now i wont to ask you can you do the bios for my P5Q non pro i want to have good bios because i dont know why but any stock bios don;t whant to overclock my system ood enough i have cell shock 8500 ram and i have tested it for 3 hours and no errors in memtest but they do not whant to overclock good enough only 1134 mhz, i have test on my system teem group 8000 and it's overclocked 1224 with 459 fsb and mushkin 8500 blue it's overclocked to 1184 but this cellshocks do not what to overclock good enough only 1134 maximum 
so i think it's bios problem i have tested on 1104 and 0703 and 1004 best from this bioses is 0703 because this bios shows everithing corecct 
so please do 0703 bios for p5q non pro maximaly extreem for overclock.
or is possible to mod rampage formulas bios for p5q or some other extreem motherboard bios for good options on my p5q non pro?


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 23, 2008)

or 1104 i like this bios


----------



## hema (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to know 
even 1104 have the same temp of central processor prob. or not


----------



## higherdestiny (Aug 24, 2008)

May have found the cause.

Apparently ASUS update corrupts the BIOS when run under 64bit operating systems.
As I updated my BIOS with the modified one under a 64bit operating system, this may have bricked my board.  A pity Asus Update software doesn't warn the user.  Will investigate more.


----------



## OldBloke (Aug 24, 2008)

Motherboard makers really should use removable ROM chips. I remember from many years ago CPM machines had them. Then if there is a disaster so the PC won't even boot a floppy (so you can't flash a different BIOS version) you could just remove and mail the ROM chip for reflashing instead of having to remove the whole motherboard.

Two conclusions:
1: Don't flash the BIOS from inside Windows. Use a bootable floppy or USB stick with Asus's DOS based flashing program, or use the BIOS's own flashing feature. Uninstall "Asus Update"!

2: Don't use any of Ketxxx's modded BIOSs which are based on a beta or non official BIOS. Wait until he uploads one which he has modded from an official final release of a new BIOS version, such as his modded 1104.


----------



## higherdestiny (Aug 24, 2008)

SOLVED!

I fixed my dead board - here's how:

Step 1:  Find a friend with the same board as you (P5Q Pro).
Step 2:  Download and burn to CD the modded P5Q bios.
Step 3:  Boot your friends computer and enter BIOS.
Step 4:  Launch the Asus EZ Flash tool from within your friends BIOS.
Step 5:  Locate and select the BIOS from your CD drive and proceed until the tool says "are you sure you wish to continue?".
Step 6:  Before pressing "y", CAREFULLY locate and REMOVE the bios chip from your friends motherboard.  Then do the same on your board and insert your "dead" bios chip into the running computer - because sure to keep the chip facing the correct way.
Step 7:  Press "y" and flash the bios.
Step 8:  Reboot and ensure BIOS is operating correctly.
Step 9:  Shut down and swap both BIOS chips back.

done!

Additional note - I used the latest "final" release of ketxxx's bios and it works wonders   ALWAYS flash through DOS or BIOS tool.   My system is now more stable than ever!  Big thanks to Ketxxx.

It may be worth just updating the first post to warn users of updating in windows


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 24, 2008)

i have official 1104 bios it's ok with temps and all things but there is another 2 problems stays 
1, my system don't whant to overclock the memory over the 1134 (i have cell shock 8500)
2. after i willl unplug from electricy and pluging than beck in 20 seconds and i press power it is doing restart just like wrong settings in bios and after restart it's ok turningo on and working well and same settings wich i have write in settings i dont know why 

oh buy tha way what is the cpu margin this option does not persists in 0703


----------



## hema (Aug 24, 2008)

vazovskiiii said:


> i have official 1104 bios it's ok with temps and all things but there is another 2 problems stays
> 1, my system don't whant to overclock the memory over the 1134 (i have cell shock 8500)
> 2. after i willl unplug from electricy and pluging than beck in 20 seconds and i press power it is doing restart just like wrong settings in bios and after restart it's ok turningo on and working well and same settings wich i have write in settings i dont know why
> 
> oh buy tha way what is the cpu margin this option does not persists in 0703


how did you solve the temp. central reading error
in 1104 bios
with that bios on my P5Q my Q6600 central temp. reading  lower by 10 degree in last one 0703
any help


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 24, 2008)

Im getting my p5q-pro on monday - is there any kind of problems with the 1104 bios on the frontpage? just curious  

And do i have to update the bios trough dos? cause on my gigabyte, i always update trough windows.


----------



## ascstinger (Aug 25, 2008)

just curious if anyone had memory clocking problems on this bios, my ocz's constantly fail memtest on it, and they didnt on my p35 at 900mhz

other than that little issue, this is an excellent addon to my budget board


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 25, 2008)

hema said:


> how did you solve the temp. central reading error
> in 1104 bios
> with that bios on my P5Q my Q6600 central temp. reading  lower by 10 degree in last one 0703
> any help



yes 6600 on 1104 bios is lower temp then on 0703 an it's right  so you can flash with 1104 with any problem this is good bios


----------



## drf (Aug 25, 2008)

vazovskiiii said:


> i have official 1104 bios it's ok with temps and all things but there is another 2 problems stays
> 1, my system don't whant to overclock the memory over the 1134 (i have cell shock 8500)
> 2. after i willl unplug from electricy and pluging than beck in 20 seconds and i press power it is doing restart just like wrong settings in bios and after restart it's ok turningo on and working well and same settings wich i have write in settings i dont know why
> 
> oh buy tha way what is the cpu margin this option does not persists in 0703



i have the same problems too 1. cpu temp 2. same as your problem unplug from electric...

is the temp problem only exists with q6600 (my idea) does any other cpu users other than 6600 have same prob?


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 25, 2008)

cpu tems is not problem anymore eith bios 1104
and about electric this is not problem of cpu this is about memory for example i have cell shock 8500 and stock mhz is 1066 and when im indicating in bios that 1066 dram freq thats were starting this problems with electric when im inticating auto on dram freq i'ts ok with electric but auto meens that my memorys working on 800mhz so im sure that it's not poblem of cpu it's problem meybe
1. motherboard has some problems with 1066 mhz settings in bios 
2. thera are som memorys wich do not whant to work this motherboard
because before i had mushkin blue 8500 and it was ok with 1066 settings so my ide is that motherboard do not like all of memories


----------



## drf (Aug 25, 2008)

vazovskiiii said:


> cpu tems is not problem anymore eith bios 1104
> and about electric this is not problem of cpu this is about memory for example i have cell shock 8500 and stock mhz is 1066 and when im indicating in bios that 1066 dram freq thats were starting this problems with electric when im inticating auto on dram freq i'ts ok with electric but auto meens that my memorys working on 800mhz so im sure that it's not poblem of cpu it's problem meybe
> 1. motherboard has some problems with 1066 mhz settings in bios
> 2. thera are som memorys wich do not whant to work this motherboard
> because before i had mushkin blue 8500 and it was ok with 1066 settings so my ide is that motherboard do not like all of memories



tx for reply 
i use latest official bios (1104) my ram modules are adata 1066+ vitesta extreme 
it sounds true that going back to default settings may occur with ram manual adjust (mine also works 800mhz 4-4-4-12 on autoi i manually adjusted to 1066 5-5-5-15 memtest ok after this adjustment my bios get loading default settings after unplugging)

but about temp issue i dont have the same idea with u please read mine and hema's posts we dont have problem with cores temps i our problem is with winbond sensor detected cpu central temp (for ex. cores 40-40-39-38 cpu :23) kett said its a new calculation method sorry kett i dont believe it. hema u?
but last night i noticed  my cpu fan suddenly begin working faster my cpu temp seems 100 C!!!! i checked everything hsf , cables etc cpu temp 100, core temps 40 40 39 38, but asus qfan reads cpu temps and sends order to cpu hsf to work max
so i mean still temp problems exist with 1104 bios............


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 25, 2008)

drf said:


> tx for reply
> i use latest official bios (1104) my ram modules are adata 1066+ vitesta extreme
> it sounds true that going back to default settings may occur with ram manual adjust (mine also works 800mhz 4-4-4-12 on autoi i manually adjusted to 1066 5-5-5-15 memtest ok after this adjustment my bios get loading default settings after unplugging)
> 
> ...


i'm very sorry ebout it but i guess  u have not only problems with temps my bios is not settings default after unplug just doing restart when i'm pluging it back my comp doing restart but this is not chainging settings to default its workin exactely like i set in bios so nothings chaingin just doing restar 1 time and after it its working as i write in bios and my temp of cpu is 27 central and 39-38 cores it's in 1104 bios and i think it's correct thats what i have temps ok and bios to ok just 1 restart if cable was unpluged and i whant to indicate that after restart i'm not doing anything it's is working exactely like i did in bios nothing chainging


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 25, 2008)

so my dear friends i d like to aks bios moders can you da bios for p5q non pro with maximaly overclocking features in many options and everything for overclock is it possible? 
from bios 1104 plz


----------



## hema (Aug 25, 2008)

> kett said its a new calculation method sorry kett i dont believe it. hema u?


I am not sure about this new method of calculation 
so me to i dont believe it
in any board from asus or gigabyte or any other company the same reading  of cpu central temp and core temp.
if any one can find any similar situation on any other board tell me untill that I am still using 0703 bios 
the greatest one


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 25, 2008)

hema said:


> I am not sure about this new method of calculation
> so me to i dont believe it
> in any board from asus or gigabyte or any other company the same reading  of cpu central temp and core temp.
> if any one can find any similar situation on any other board tell me untill that I am still using 0703 bios
> the greatest one



no my friend belive the best and correct is 1104 bios
i belive you ket
can u mod 1104 for me? plz i want this bios with maximum overclock functions and features

and 1 more question is it possible to mod rampage formula-s bios for P5Q non pro?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> just curious if anyone had memory clocking problems on this bios, my ocz's constantly fail memtest on it, and they didnt on my p35 at 900mhz
> 
> other than that little issue, this is an excellent addon to my budget board



This is a very common issue with the new p45 chipset. Cpu's clock like crazy, but memory seems to struggle.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 25, 2008)

That's what I've heard too.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does this help with FSB problems? I am going to give it a shot and see, but I was just wondering in advance


----------



## JC316 (Aug 25, 2008)

Answered my own question, yep, it does. Fixed my lock at 410, going to try for higher.


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 26, 2008)

hallo where is the mr modder? 
plz can you do for me that i have allrady write up?


----------



## Frostschutz (Aug 26, 2008)

New P5Q-Pro BIOS upped on Asus FTP-page today! ftp://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Pro/ I hope you keep going strong Ketxxx, i'm counting on you! Really love your mBIOSes - great work!


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 26, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/140314108/P5Q-ASUS-1104.rar.html

here is the bios 1104 for non pro plz mod it for overclocker with maximum overclock features not stock can you do this for me my friends?


----------



## Lillebror (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice job, Ketxxx! As soon as i got my board, i flashed it with your bios! Its working perfectly


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 28, 2008)

hallo wera are you ketxxx?
can you do this ask for me?


----------



## sysq6 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there!
Which is ram OC and  compatible with Asus P5Q PRO  mobo?
hows Cellshock or Corsair etc ?

thanks for replies!


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the Corsair Dominator PC8500. Of course they are supported by the official BIOS as well....


----------



## sysq6 (Aug 28, 2008)

you mean QVL  memory list pdf document or else ? hows we look bios into for supported memlist?

I'd like to buy CellShock because 4-4-4-12 timing 1000mhz 2.1~2.3V (maybe better overclock huh? ) and lot of people said amazing overclock capability 4-4-4-12 timing at 2.3 V 1200mhz wow! But If doesnt support my mobo?

Hows Corsair overclock capability ? my cpu Q6600 

thanx for replies!


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 28, 2008)

To be honest I haven't tried much mem overclocking. I just set it at 2,1 V and stock settings and was happy with that. But if you want more info on the Dominator I suggest xs:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=179555

I don't know how well P45 overclocks mem though, I've heard that it's not so good.


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 29, 2008)

sysq6 said:


> you mean QVL  memory list pdf document or else ? hows we look bios into for supported memlist?
> 
> I'd like to buy CellShock because 4-4-4-12 timing 1000mhz 2.1~2.3V (maybe better overclock huh? ) and lot of people said amazing overclock capability 4-4-4-12 timing at 2.3 V 1200mhz wow! But If doesnt support my mobo?
> 
> ...



i'm not sure about pro but i'm sure on non pro it's impossible to overclock cellshock 8500 up to 1151 with 2.38v and 5-5-5-15 timings on non pro it's not possible i'm telling about cellshock 8500 with micron chips that memory have some problems with my non pro mobo but i must indicate that i have overclock on my mobo team xtreem 8000 up to 1224 with 459 fsb and 2.2V on my Q6600 so i think for P5Q series have better friendship with team group memory than cellshock but it's important to say that as memory cellshock is little bit more but not for P5Q series


----------



## danszczerba (Aug 29, 2008)

hi guys-anbody have an opinion or problems with the new Asus Bios 1306 for P5Q Pro? Is it an improvement or should i stay with the 1004 that i have now? Any comments would be greatly helpful-thanks


----------



## jo7878 (Aug 31, 2008)

here is ket's new mbios for all p5q 1306 bios. just to help ket. thank ket n i will try them n post later.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=200109&page=3


----------



## vazovskiiii (Aug 31, 2008)

jo7878 said:


> here is ket's new mbios for all p5q 1306 bios. just to help ket. thank ket n i will try them n post later.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=200109&page=3



can i use this bios for p5q non pro?


----------



## Frostschutz (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you even follow the Link...? 


vazovskiiii said:


> can i use this bios for p5q non pro?


 Yes you can!


----------



## jo7878 (Sep 1, 2008)

i can get to 3.6G with 1.32v n 900MHZ with 4,4,4,12 / 2.1V OR 1066 MHZ 5,5,5,15 / 2.2V both on 400 strap.ALL FROM 1306 MBIOS. temp load large prime95 for 24 hrs 50c max idel 31.before 1306 3.2 g max(400fsb).thank ket.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=411682
p5q  pro / q9450 / 2g ocz sli 1066 n 2g PDP 1066


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 3, 2008)

Frostschutz said:


> Did you even follow the Link...?  Yes you can!



Thank"s
can anybody tell me is this mod bios helping for overclock?
i just can't overclock cellshock memory on my mobo P5Q non pro i dont know why but i can't i have tried all of bioses but same with any bios 
does anybody have seen diferens in overclock ?

ketzzz thank's


----------



## Steevo (Sep 3, 2008)

I am looking at this board, and it shows DDR2 1200 standard, what is the best memory to pair with it?


----------



## CrAzY_CbR (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a P5Q non-pro and some Patriot Viper Extreme 2x1Gb 9600 (Micron D9).

Why choose? The Final 1004m or 1306m?

I need a recommendation Ket!


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 3, 2008)

Talk about thread high jacking. This is about the P5Q PRO and you are all either requesting custom bios to non-PRO or specific questions about the non-PRO. 

Maybe start a non-PRO thread?


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 4, 2008)

hey guys is it possible to install p5q-e bios on p5q non pro? for maximum overclocking abilities and futures? i know that the only diferense between this too mobos is only cooling system and pci-e 3 slots on p5q-e, so i think its possible do not change in pci settings and change all other settings is it possible my friends ?


----------



## hema (Sep 4, 2008)

we need to try crossflashing 
may be i can try
by the way can any body tell me where
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=200109&page=3
the site was down
and another quetionn
how come i cannot get ram bus lower than 800 with my ram


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 4, 2008)

hema said:


> we need to try crossflashing
> may be i can try
> by the way can any body tell me where
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=200109&page=3
> ...



what you meen crossflashing?
can you teech me? you think that it's possible to install p5q-e bios on p5q non pro? it's my dream


----------



## hema (Sep 4, 2008)

first it must be p5q is the same design of p5q-e
then it can be make flashing the p5q board with the p5q-e bios 
another problem with the p5q 
i want to downgrade the ram bus 
my ram is kingston bus 800 but when i want to but it bus at713 with my q6600 (9*375)
there is ahint in bios say dram freq. lower than 800 MHZ may cause system boot faliuer due to spec. violation
why i canot get bus lower SPD am bus


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry my english is not perfect i'm georgian so i have lern english with myself so i'm not native and i'm not sure that i have understand good enough what you did just sad p5q is not same disign as p5q-e so like i understand you can't mod p5q-e bios for p5q non pro am i right?
why you want to downgrade ram bus?
i have q6600 to but not overclocked right now and my ram is team xtreem 6400 4x1 gb modules but they working on 1066 mhz right now with 5-5-5-15 timings on 1.96 volt it's great.
so i want to push somehow p5q-e bios on my p5q non pro is it possible?


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 6, 2008)

halloo anybody here? 
can anybody tell me is it possible to crossflashing p5q on p5q-e bios?
thank's


----------



## jo7878 (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7N4O9MRX
P5Q  mBIOS 1306
1. Add custom P6 CPU table, 39 varients of CPUs supported instead of 31 - more than any P45 or ROG series!
2. Add P5Q Premium memory table to drastically enhance DRAM compatibility and overclocking.
3. Change default boot logo
4. Resize boot logo slightly

---Asus changes 
1. Amend specific CPU temperature detection methods 
2. Enhance memory performance 
3. Enhance memory compatibility
4. CPU control of the new micro-code

ket's, most reason mBIOS. better than p5q-e bios.

read all here ,,
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3257083&postcount=61


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

i need a modded p5q3 bios.


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 7, 2008)

jo7878 said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7N4O9MRX
> P5Q  mBIOS 1306
> 1. Add custom P6 CPU table, 39 varients of CPUs supported instead of 31 - more than any P45 or ROG series!
> 2. Add P5Q Premium memory table to drastically enhance DRAM compatibility and overclocking.
> ...


i have allready that bios but sorry this iz the same as 1306 from asus as a look yes i know about custom P6 CPU table, 39 varients of CPUs supported instead of 31 - more than any P45 or ROG series!
but bios is the same i need p5q-e bios for more overclocking options that have p5q-e thats why i;m asking 
i'd like to indicate that ketzzz is super and 1306 bios great i just need p5q-e mod bios on my p5q non pro with cossflashin is it possible?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i need a modded p5q3 bios.



I'll 2nd that when my board arrives next week!  how have you got on with 13?  I just have the OCZ platinum 1333 sticks but on my 790 ultra I could acheive the clocks in my specs (1800mhz @ 7-6-6-20), should I not expect quite so much from this board?  No real matter, this will probably be just a 5 week board till XFX send me a replacement 790.....unless of course I lke this one better by then?  depends really how this board will clock a Q9650.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

p5q3 has a problem with certain ram. you may be ok with yours though.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm hoping to see another bios release soon. I don't know if it'll make any differences or not..just kinda more curious than anything!

Fit, I'm working on 4.3GHz now, 430x10, 1.304v is stable Prime for around 1 hour before one of the cores fail, NB 1.26v, VTT/FSB 1.10v (maybe 1.16v), LLC on.

What about the Clock Skews, worth messing with? I can't really tell if GTL's actually helped me out or not at this point...so I set em back to auto.


----------



## hema (Sep 8, 2008)

ASUS P5Q BIOS build 1307:
http://rapidshare.com/files/143637062/P5Q-ASUS-1307.ZIP.html
P5Q Deluxe1402:
http://kielbaski.com/pmp/MB/ASUS_P45_SERIES/P5Q_DELUXE/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-1402.ZIP

modified behaviour of vNB voltage downgrade while using Epu6 utility
- fixed the bug that you were unable to install OS when Yorkfield C1 with FSB1600 was used
- fixed EzFlash2
- revised DMI table in order to support new windows 7 requirements
- +minor updates as well


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2008)

why cant we get a modded p5q3 bios?


----------



## hema (Sep 8, 2008)

you can ask ket here


----------



## Stalefish (Sep 10, 2008)

Im having an issue that I find hard to crack! So please help me.

I can only boot up with 2 memory sticks into the motherboard. If I used 3 or 4 sticks it doesnt boot, but everything keeps on running but I dont get a screen or a beep from the PC-speaker.

I am using Corsair XMS2 800Mhz (1gb sticks). I can use the two sticks both in slot 1 & 2, and in slot 1 & 3 (havent tried 1&4, but it probably works). It just feels that there is nothing wrong with the motherboard or the memory sticks, i just need to get all the sticks running at the same time!

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jo7878 (Sep 11, 2008)

MEM. OC Charger: ENABLED .NB Voltage: 1.4 . DRAM Voltage to  2.1 n try .also try 400 fsb strap n 900mhz. work for me after  that.


----------



## Stalefish (Sep 11, 2008)

jo7878 said:


> MEM. OC Charger: ENABLED .NB Voltage: 1.4 . DRAM Voltage to  2.1 n try .also try 400 fsb strap n 900mhz. work for me after  that.



Where do you find the 400 fsb option? I couldnt chose from 900mhz, it was something on 866Mhz and the next step was something on 1000mhz.


EDIT: I actually found "FSB Strap to Northbridge" and put it on 400Mhz, but I still dont have the option to choose 900mhz, it's either 887mhz or 999mhz.

thanks


----------



## Stalefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually, I have gotten some tips from friends, they wanted me to test each memory stick separately in the motherboard, so I did.

And 2 of my 4 memorysticks doesnt work separately in the motherboard. This results that the fans just keeps going and I dont get a beep from the PC-speaker. 

2 of the memory sticks works together in dual channel so Im using that configuration until I've gotten the two other sticks to work....

How do I interpret that the computer doesnt even boot when I use the two sticks separately? Are they impaired? Is it something wrong with the mobo? (sounds wierd since it works with two of the other sticks)


----------



## Zehnsucht (Sep 11, 2008)

To boot it is required to have working RAM. If the mobo passes POST with some sticks and not with other it is due to one of the following reasons:

• RAM stick is dead and/or
• RAM stick not supported by BIOS

I've had the Corsair XMS2 400 MHz sticks myself and they worked perfectly. The next step for you to take is to let one of your friends try your sticks that don't work in their computers.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 11, 2008)

P5QL Pro?


----------



## TJK (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey man thanks for making this new Bios. I'm a noob to overclocking but I'm planning on getting into it so I figured it would be a good idea to start with something that's already upgraded. I was able to reflash without a hitch. Hopefully soon I'll be able to OC. Thanks again!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone with the P5Q3 tried the new 14 Beta BIOS yet?


----------



## Mr_Light (Sep 12, 2008)

Any chance you can hack a 

"don't halt on errors" function in there? for running without a videocard. cheers


----------



## sysq6 (Sep 12, 2008)

hi there!
my system: p5q pro (1306 offical bios) + q6600 G0 + mushkin 996578 8500 memory 

i wanna oc my system   my cpu vid value 1.25   i set  memory timing and 1066 mhz  it works but cpu auto mode (stock 2400mhz)  if i set cpu higher mhz my memory doesnt work stable it gives dump files and bluescreen  whats best setting for oc??  i tried low mem mhz 800 ,933,1053 but not work 

thanks for replies!


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 12, 2008)

hallo everyboy has anyone tried to do crossflashing  p5q non pro on p5q-e or other?


----------



## smafixer (Sep 17, 2008)

*1004 bios*

Ket meant to post a couple of weeks ago. Your 1004 bios took care of all my probs. 1st build and was really tearing my hair. Thanks much!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2008)

Try directing your questions here guys-
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=200109

Seems like he has'nt posted in this thread for a while.


----------



## iluv2fly (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is a better link,

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?p=3275676#post3275676


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm feeling lazy so Heres a link to where you can grab the latest revisions of my P5Q series mBIOSes. Any feedback just post it here or over at XS


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2008)

He's the wanderer oh the wanderer 

Hello


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2008)

tigger said:


> He's the wanderer oh the wanderer
> 
> Hello



He gets around and around and around


----------



## maddogmark (Oct 5, 2008)

will any of the bios work on a p5qc mobo


----------



## instinct28 (Oct 25, 2008)

*THANKS Ketxx!!!!!!*

I was reading this Thead before I got this P5Q Pro. I used the modded BIOS Ketxxx did for this board and I am clocking my Q6600 B3 @ (no lie!) 3.6ghz with Mushkin 996535 test bed style 27 celsius idle. Blows me away! It's stable too. I have NB FSB locked @ 333mhz and Mem locked @ 900something. Just got board and am tweaking.

Thanks again Ketxxx!!!!!! AWESOME MAN!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 25, 2008)

thx ketxx


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 28, 2008)

the 1406 mBios seems to work great ket thanks.


----------



## DMF (Nov 4, 2008)

Oooo.  I want one.


----------



## kimsama (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,
the 1406 moddel bios for P5Q Pro has been released?

What is the last release modded for P5Q Pro?

thx you? (sorry for my language i'm a frog eater)


----------



## DMF (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes.  [post=990141]Look here[/post].


----------



## jo7878 (Nov 13, 2008)

*P5Q Series Bios 1501 on Asus*

just like to let P5Q Series owners know that there´s a new Bios 1501 on Asus FTP Server out.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/Asus/mb/socket775/P5Q_Pro/


----------



## Ufretin (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, 

I just a P5W/PRO, after a long wait, because of some stupid repair time, which ended up with them giving me a new MB, instead of the one I originally bought. 

My problem is, that my Coarsair 2x2048-C5D 8400 wont boot :-S 

I dont know if there is an error on the memory, incompatibiltty with the MB or Im just doing something wrong.. 

I've look everywhere on the web, but keep coming back too this tread. 

Tried flashing the final-mBIOS on the card, to get better compatibilitty with my memory, but no luck. 

The board woundt display POST, if the memory isnt in the same coloured DIMM-slots, which Ive learn is normal, but the od thing is, that I cant run memtest on either of them :-S
It simply frezes up.. 

Ive tried installing XP Home SP3 on the HDD, because I put in my old computer, but it still wount boot the OS, and just restarts or freezes up. 

Can anyone help me? 

- U

Sorry for the really bad spelling and gramma, but Im from Denmark


----------



## _jM (Dec 3, 2008)

Did you try putting the ram sticks in the 2 yellow dimm slots? And have you tested your ram on a different mobo to see if your ram is doa? I have a P5Q-PRO myself and Im using 2 sicks of 1gb DDR2 1066 CL5 5-5-5-15 2T (G.Skill) and I have them in the yellow dimms. If you read your manual for that board then you will see that it clearly states that for best performance, if you are using 2 sicks of ddr2 in dual channel then you need to use the 2 yellow dimms to get the best performance from your ram. Here's a link to DL the manual if you dont have yours or know where it is..
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5Q PRO


----------



## poppy10 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, is there a version for the p5ql pro?


----------



## Ufretin (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive put them in the yellow DIMMs, but still reboots on will. But simple wount boot, with the RAM in any of the black DIMMs. Which I guess is normal.

Dont have an ekstra MB to test them in, since my two other PCs is running with DDR and not DDR2.


----------



## c00lric (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi there,

I've already updated with the latest bios from asus - 1501 but i would like to downgrade it to ketxxx's 1104. Is that possible? Will there be any side effect ?


----------



## DarkwaterV2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello TechPowerUp!

Sorry to bump an old thread.

Quick question: I'm on a P5Q Pro with the latest ASUS BIOS. My RAM is combination of this kit and this kit. On my old mobo they ran fine (2.2V, 5-5-5-15, 1066MHz), but not on this one. Luckily I stumbled upon this thread. I'm trying to flash to the latest P5Q Pro bios listed here, but ASUS EZ Flash, AFUDOS and ASUS Update all tell me the bios is too old and I should get a newer one (smartasses...). Any way to 'force'-flash the BIOS?

Thanks a million,

Mark


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=200109 Look there  He got a version of the newest one too


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

Im not sure if I like the new m1613 for my P5Q PRO.. I seem to have better performace in the ASUS version(for my ram OC)


----------



## DarkwaterV2 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Lillebror! You're a star!


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello I'm getting ready to build my first computer I'm getting a ASUS P5Q Pro i was wandering whats the best program to flash bios i know that all programs are risky but whats the safest one? its going to have a Q6600, ASUS 4850 top, and GeIL Black Dragon 4GB (2 x 2GB), Vista home prem 64bit and I may do a raid with Western Digital Caviar 500GBx2 so probably like raid 1 or something so i need to know a good program and the most stable Bios thanks for helps


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 24, 2008)

Get a usb stick, and use the one on the board  Its way safer, faster and easier!


----------



## vlc_marcos (Jan 5, 2009)

*duvidas*

good evening
first of all dont mind about my english, im portuguese. my question is about the bios that you do, i have the last one that asus send to public. but i have read somes things in this forum and i want to now if your bios are very different in performance compare to the official one, and in what matter can i win performance in my system. i have a asus p5q pro, my cpu is a e6400 ram: 2x1 gb x2ms crosair 667mhz but iam going to change to GSKILL PC2-8000 PI TT Dual Channel 4Gb (2x2048). at this time the max that i can reache is 3 ghz whit the memory in 376mhz.
I hope you can help me
Marcos silva


----------



## miloshs (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe a modded P5Q-E BIOS from 1703 official BIOS? Yes? No?


----------



## Gaul (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm P5Q user with u'r BIOS 1611








and...


----------



## KillerDog (Jan 12, 2009)

Can someone please tell me which is the best bios for stablitiy and overclocking.I have downloaded so many M-Bios's, and im a overclock noob. Please help  and thankyou so much......


----------



## KillerDog (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the help and advice guys. I wont be trying the m-bios and comming back here.


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 14, 2009)

KillerDog said:


> Wow, thanks for the help and advice guys. I wont be trying the m-bios and comming back here.



Lol, dont get your periode, dude! Its different for everyone, when it comes to stability and overclock.

I get loads of stability with 1613m but not that much of an overclock.
But with 1501m i get a nice balance. On a friends computer he can easily hit 4ghz with 1613m, but cant reach 3.4ghz with 1501m! So you just have to try and see what suites you best.


----------



## KillerDog (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL, true, i read my post, and thought was that guy threw his dummy out the pram,lol. Guess im frustrated coz im trying to get as much info as i can and no one was answering me,lol. I have 3.7ghz at 1.42 volts and multi at 12.5 . Im now at 3.0ghz on stock volts and my cpu ratio at 9, fsb 333. Pc runns alot smoother and more stable.Thanks for the reply too


----------



## discountbay (Jan 16, 2009)

*P5Q Pro Bios Update Problem*

Hi Everyone

This is my first time ever posting a message on the forum. Quite fustrated with bios update .. I have spent two whole days and nights on this.  I am kicking myself, because the computer was working without any errors before bios update.

HARDWARE

1. Gigabyte Aurora Aluminium Case
2. Quad Core Intel CPU
3. 2x 2gb DDR2 800 RAM
4. Thermaltake Blue Orb 2 CPU Fan
5. P5Q Pro Mobo


The Mobo came with Bios version 1104.  I went to Asus website and downloaded Bios 1613 which is the latest official bios. I updated the bios using the utility in Windows.  That worked without errors.  And said to restart computer.

When restarting, it asked to change Bios settings, so I went into bios, which showed that it had updated to 1613.  All I did was go into the boot order and changed it so it booted from correct drive.  Then pressed F10 to save and exit.

After that the system would not POST. Would not ever let me get into Bios again.

Did heaps of reading, decided to downgrade.  Pressed Alt F2 and when to that utility, and using ROM file on a usb stick, downgraded to 1611.  Same issue, will not POST.

Removed MOBO battery and clear cmos jumper setting. Then restarted computer and it did let me go into bios.

I have discovered, that it only ever lets me get back into BIOS after I have done a clear CMOS.

I have also disconnected all the other drives on the computer, so the only drive it has is the OS Drive.

I tried to downgrade BIOS below 1611 using the ALT F2 utility, but it does not let me, says that file in ROM file in newer than what I am trying to upgrade to.

Got hold of the MOBO DVD that came with the motherboard. Put that in, and it loads into DOS environment. Now when you are in the dos environment using the Asus MOBO DVD, and you press DIR, you get all these utilities and files, however, no ROM file anywhere there. I looked really properly and its not there. There is AFUDOS utility, but not the rom file. I inserted that DVD into another computer and the ROM file is in the root of the DVD. There are two rom files,  p5q.rom and p5qpro.com

I dont know how to get teh AFUDOS utility to work off the CD. Perhaps I should be using a floppy?


Any suggestions and comments? PLEASE HELP.


----------



## KillerDog (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you clear the c-mos before you updated the bios. Maybe try using a floppy drive to flash the bios. I know i had something similar, what i did was set bios to defaults, flashed it, selected defaults, saved then set up my bios again, it worked. I dont know if this will help... Have you made nay hard ware changes, or done anything else thats upset the balance of your bios ? Im an overclock noob so im very limted as to how i can advise you, i just hope i have typed something that might of helped you...


----------



## 1heone (Jan 20, 2009)

its not the modded bios, its asus bios. u have to use a older build of afudos in order to downgrade to a earlier bios

put afudos on a usb drive and boot off there. if not burn the file and a cd and make it bootable, the files are the asus cd are not in the same directory?


----------



## jbruneau (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Ket (and others),

I am in need of some serious help on my P5Q Pro!

OK, here's my story, I setup my system about a week ago:

Antec P160W incl. 1xFront / 1xBack (Antec Tri-Cool Blue @ 79 CFM)
OCZ ModStream Pro 700W
-----
ASUS P5Q Pro
Intel Q6600 G0 SLACR
TRUE incl. 1xPush / 1xPull (Noctua NF-P12-1300 @ 55 CFM)
Corsair PC2-8500 Domainator 2x2GB w/ CrossFlow Fan
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1GB
-----
1xLG DVD-RW
1xSeagate 320GB OS
2xSeagate 500GB RAID0 Storage​
When I setup my board, I set it up stock speeds, and right away flashed up to 1613. I prepared for the arrival by downloading all of my necessary drivers and BIOS flases on my main system -- this is going to be my saweetness gaming machine !

After the flash I made a successful OC to 333x9 for 3.0GHz, not a bad bump, but I've had more on these chips before (I've sold several PCs to friends always with ASUS boards). Tested OK with Memtestx86. With such a light clock, I installed my licensed copy of Vista x64 Ultimate, and got my system running great (games n' all). After in Windows, OCCT tested OK.

I decided to start playing more to try to get it up to 3.4GHz - 3.6GHz. For the life of me, I couldn't even get the board up to 366, the board would not POST (blank screen fans running and no BIOS beeps). A CMOS clear always fixed it. I know enough to keep the dividers matching up, and my memory at 1066 as it is rated. I also know enough to set the voltages: starting at 1.350 and working up to 1.425 for VCore, 2.00 and 2.10 for VDimm, and 1.3 to 1.4 for NB. Oh, and my memory timings of 5-5-5-15 for 1066.

I reset to defaults and flashed back to 1406 without any problems at all (using the KodaKey tool at its latest ver of 0.72), and played around very briefly but stuck at 333x9 for 3.0GHz. Reason being is that I was reading up online and found Ket's 1406 Modded BIOS and wanted to try it!

I reset to defaults and flashed to the 1406 Modded BIOS, and now have a blank screen with no POST again! This is on the reboot right after the flash. 

I read, acknowledged, and followed the instructions from Ket:

*Sometimes happens. The risk in using any of these mBIOSes is the same as flashing to a new official version. So heres some basic steps to take;*

1. Set your system back to stock prior to flashing

If your system does not POST on restart;

2. Clear CMOS by removing battery and power cord, remember to set CMOS jumper to "clear" as well.

*Tried those, my system still will not POST*

Chances are the flash went wrong. Grab a floppy disk (doesn't need to be bootable) and put a known "good" BIOS on the floppy. Rename the BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM, hit the reset button and the system will read the floppy disk and automatically restore the BIOS with the one on the floppy disk. The system will restart a few times and before you know it you will be looking at the POST screen again.​
So to confirm, last night, the PC sat without a battery and power cord (I held the power button until the lights went out on it) for 8 hours. Still no POST afterwards. I dropped my 1406.ROM renamed to AMIBOOT.ROM onto a floppy disk. The system does not read the floppy disk at any point during POST, not even if I hit the reset button, or hold the reset button until PWR goes out. I tried dropping the AMIBOOT.ROM onto an empty flash stick, same thing. A last ditch effort, I made a bootable floppy, dropped MiniDOS / AFUDOS / AMIBOOT.ROM and a custom AUTOEXEC.BAT onto the floppy to try. No go! Desperate, I even tried a different floppy drive, floppy cable, and a different PSU connector!

Oh, during system startup, I also tried to force a flash using CTRL-HOME without luck. I think that I am fubar'd! I have been working and building PCs for 10 years, I've never screwed up a BIOS flash on anything, let alone my own equipment (heck I ran a custom BIOS on my MSI Neo2 Platinum and DFI NF4 SLI-DR Expert)!

My PC won't boot, what do I do? HELP, PLEASE!




YES, I know I am asking for a Miracle  :! I don't want to return for RMA and wait for 4 weeks......argh!


----------



## mfpreach (Feb 13, 2009)

Can someone help me flash this,
EZ flash and AFUDOS both tell me the bios is too old for my board, there is no way for me to get around it so far.
I have tried AFUDOS 2.11 2.21 and 2.07


----------



## jbruneau (Feb 13, 2009)

mfpreach said:


> Can someone help me flash this,
> EZ flash and AFUDOS both tell me the bios is too old for my board, there is no way for me to get around it so far.
> I have tried AFUDOS 2.11 2.21 and 2.07



Use the KodaKey tool at its latest ver of 0.72.

Worked great rolling back from 1613 to 1406 !


----------



## mfpreach (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot i'll try it.

EDIT: WORKED LIKE A CHARM THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## jbruneau (Feb 15, 2009)

mfpreach said:


> Thanks a lot i'll try it.
> 
> EDIT: WORKED LIKE A CHARM THANKS A LOT!!!



No problem, glad to help out !


----------



## mfpreach (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the advantage of this modded bios?
I am running it now but don't really see the difference. 
This is of course due to my ignorace.


----------



## jbruneau (Feb 17, 2009)

mfpreach said:


> What is the advantage of this modded bios?
> I am running it now but don't really see the difference.
> This is of course due to my ignorace.



The modded BIOS adds adds more Processor Microcode updates, as well as a new RAM Table from the Premium board (which ASUS obviously spent more time working on as it has much finer detailing and timings for even more varying types of memory).

In a nutshell, it provides much more enhanced stability, and higher overclocks.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 3, 2009)

Up. First post edited with new improved mBIOSes.  For anyone too lazy to do that.. here they are.

DL Linky


----------



## Fleck (Mar 3, 2009)

If I want a custom bios, who could I talk to?  I wanna take these cheap MSI P6NGM2 series boards and make them be able to change CPU voltages.  Who/where are the geniuses that can mod BIOS?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 5, 2009)

For starters, not me : try asking on rebels haven.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 5, 2009)

Ketxxx, whats the key difference between the 1500 and the 1600? can't seem to find it anywhere :s


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 7, 2009)

Differences are the same as I've always done. Better CPU and memory compatibility, better stability and OCing potential.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 7, 2009)

Hehe, i could guess that  But i ment, what are the key differences that Asus made?
Oh, and btw! im a big fan of your mBios and your old x1950pro bios modding!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 7, 2009)

Asus don't really give details on what they change, just the basics.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 7, 2009)

Ahh, thanks anyway


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 8, 2009)

discountbay said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> This is my first time ever posting a message on the forum. Quite fustrated with bios update .. I have spent two whole days and nights on this.  I am kicking myself, because the computer was working without any errors before bios update.
> 
> ...



DL the attached version of AFUDOS, prep a bootable floppy with the BIOS you want to flash to and the attached version of AFUDOS. After the floppy loads type the following;

AFUDOS.EXE /iBIOSfilename.rom /PBNC /N


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 8, 2009)

holy crapzz i changed my bios on my P5Q Pro to the 1613 mod and my Mushkin 800mhz 5-4-4-12 overclocked to a stable 1066mhz 5-4-4-12 that's awesome saved me some money well i think that was a good OC keep em comen


----------



## bram (Mar 12, 2009)

*Downgrade from BIOS 1611*

Hey Ketxxx i´m new here, and i wanna asking if know how to downgrade P5Q PRO from 1611 to one of your mBios. I´ve a Q6600 GO @ 3.2GHZ but i think my system is more stable with the old (1501) version or with one mBios. Here my spec,
P5Q PRO bios V1611
Q6600 GO @ 3.2GHZ
Gemin II, Six heat pipes W/ 2X 120 FAN
ASUS GTX260
2x2GB 1066 MHZ KINGSTON HYPERx
NOX APEX 700W


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 13, 2009)

Use AFUDOS 2.11 (post 320)


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2009)

New mBIOSes will be up soon, just trying to decide between memory tables. It'll either be the venerable P5Q Premium table or the M2F table.


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 21, 2009)

Ketxxx, what change in the version 1613 from your package? It's better than ASUS release? Cause i'm having some problems here, i think the sensor of my P5Q PRO has a problem, because the CPU temperature is ALWAYS like the core 4 temperature, if it's show 60°C in the core 4, the cpu temperature shows 60°C has well, and if's show 41°C the same is showed in the CPU, I'm using the 1613 bios, from asus, but it doesn't fix the problem.

My system:

p5q pro
q6600
asus gtx 260
2x2gb ocz reaper 800mhz


Could you help me ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

New mBIOSes up, check first page.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 22, 2009)

That took forever to download. Couldnt you have uploaded them here?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope. And it must be something your end, your the only one to complain about slow DL speeds with megaupload. Also, just a thought, how about being appreciative of the time I spend doing these modded BIOSes? :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 22, 2009)

Am appreciative, just thought it would be easier to upload on your orignal post than megaupload.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope, filesize limit means I cant chuck them all into one archive.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 22, 2009)

But the download was 1.91mb and TPU will let you do upto 2mb.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

Then its gone up since I first started this thread, eitherway megaupload is still easier. I have control over my files without fear of somebody cocking up and deleting a crapload of stuff (its happen to me before here..) and this isn't the only thread, theres another on XS.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, np. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 22, 2009)

Could someone help me?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

ricardovix said:


> Ketxxx, what change in the version 1613 from your package? It's better than ASUS release? Cause i'm having some problems here, i think the sensor of my P5Q PRO has a problem, because the CPU temperature is ALWAYS like the core 4 temperature, if it's show 60°C in the core 4, the cpu temperature shows 60°C has well, and if's show 41°C the same is showed in the CPU, I'm using the 1613 bios, from asus, but it doesn't fix the problem.
> 
> My system:
> 
> ...



You probably have a stuck sensor, not a problem, just annoying. My mBIOSes improve OCing for 99% of people and improve memory compatibility and enhance dual channel compatibility with memory kits.


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 22, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You probably have a stuck sensor, not a problem, just annoying. My mBIOSes improve OCing for 99% of people and improve memory compatibility and enhance dual channel compatibility with memory kits.



But with this problem I'm affraid to overclock more, cause I don't know if the sensor is showing the correctly temperature of the cores or not...

I'm using my Q6600 @ 3.4 with noctua nh-u12p and artic silver 5, and the cores temperature are 46/46/40/40, I think it's too hot for iddle temperature... The weather temperature is around 30~35°C


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 23, 2009)

Those temps look right for a unlapped IHS to me.


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 23, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Those temps look right for a unlapped IHS to me.



But in full it goes to 80°C, and it's too high  (but when I touch the heatsink, it's not hot, just a LITTLE bit, little to don't say NOTHING =p)

Meybe the sensor are getting wrong temperatures from all cores and cpu? It's normal with p5q pro, someone have problems with that to? (I read about it, but a lot of peoples resolved this problem atualizing the Bios, but it doesn't work for me)

There's a way to fix it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never had a problem with a stuck temp sensor on any of my P5Q Pros. We need more details to try and see whats going on, eg; CPU voltage, cooler your using, what your case airflow is like, etc.


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 23, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I've never had a problem with a stuck temp sensor on any of my P5Q Pros. We need more details to try and see whats going on, eg; CPU voltage, cooler your using, what your case airflow is like, etc.



Ok,

Processor: Q6600 @ 3.4
vCore: 1.38
Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P
Thermal Grease: Artic Silver 5
Tower: Coolermaster CM690 with 1 cooler in front (in), 2 in the top (out), 1 in the left(in), 1 back (out) and 1 down (in) ----- in = throwing air into to the tower, out = throwing air out to the tower
Weather Temperature: 30~35°C

Thanks a lot,

Ricardo


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 28, 2009)

Its not something easily looked into without being in your position. Don't you have another CPU you can use to see if the sensor stays "stuck"?


----------



## ricardovix (Mar 28, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its not something easily looked into without being in your position. Don't you have another CPU you can use to see if the sensor stays "stuck"?



No =X

I'll try to sell my mobo and buy another one =X


----------



## Stewartm (Mar 31, 2009)

*new member*

Thanks for the new bios 2002.

my main problem is my p5q pro does not rest when I change the multiplier the machine does not post. Turning of at the wall and waiting 10sec the powering up gives a working system.

plus any advice on the best fsb for 4g 422x9.5 444x9 ext.

thx


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

The system will behave more or less as it would with 2GB RAM, just tinker with your memory and find where it tops out, from there see what the highest FSB is you can get to bring your memory as close as possible to its max stable OC.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

New mBIOS on its way. This is my first attempt at a uber BIOS. The point is to bring P5Q Premium OC options that are missing from "lesser" boards to the table. This mBIOS is made for the P5Q Deluxe *ONLY*. That way should the mBIOS not take well users have nothing to fear, just swap the BIOS chips around and re-flash the chip with whatever BIOS you want.

BIOS doesn't work.. back to the drawing board.


----------



## aimbots (Apr 3, 2009)

hi guys! i'm new in here..just want ask if you have any ideas or solution to my problem using asus P5Q Deluxe..booting says "CHASSIS INTRUDED...FATAL ERROR" i checked the chassis jumper..reset, but still the same problem i got..can anybody help me with that?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

I had that on one of my P5Q Pros. The jumper didn't fit very snug over the pins at all. Get a pair of tweezers and jab down on the metal bit inside the jumper until you can pull it out, squash the 2 bits of the inner sides in slightly then put the bit of metal back in the jumper, place jumper back on the board, problem should be solved


----------



## aimbots (Apr 3, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I had that on one of my P5Q Pros. The jumper didn't fit very snug over the pins at all. Get a pair of tweezers and jab down on the metal bit inside the jumper until you can pull it out, squash the 2 bits of the inner sides in slightly then put the bit of metal back in the jumper, place jumper back on the board, problem should be solved



Thanks ketxxx for the reply. I tried that one..jab the metal bit inside the jumper and pull out. still no work. i guess i have to find another jumper for this one. any ideas? thank you.


----------



## DMF (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes.  The MB jumper is to defeat the system paying attention to the alarm sensor, but that's only half the game.  The sensor itself is a switch that hangs off a header.  When the chassis is opened the switch opens and sets off the alarm.  You can find the header pins where the switch plugs in and jumper them together so it appears that the chassis is always closed.


----------



## aimbots (Apr 4, 2009)

DMF said:


> Yes.  The MB jumper is to defeat the system paying attention to the alarm sensor, but that's only half the game.  The sensor itself is a switch that hangs off a header.  When the chassis is opened the switch opens and sets off the alarm.  You can find the header pins where the switch plugs in and jumper them together so it appears that the chassis is always closed.



But I don't have that kind of chassis that has a detection...I don't even touched that jumper thing for the chassis intrussion. I don't even know whats happen..I've tried, reset the jumper..clear the CMOS..check the manual, but the there is no setting for chassis instrussion..


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 4, 2009)

First time I checked this thread P5Q3 had no love, is this still the case?

Thanks.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 7, 2009)

I just threw in 8gb of some new G.Skills to 1068 and am using 1702m as I have been for a while and seem to be running stable with very little tweeking. My Q9650 is running at 445x9 and I've been running IBT for 32 runs the last time that I checked with no errors. I'll run Memtest 3.8 overnight to see what happens, but so far so good. Your 1702 has been treating me well for a while now. Good work, Ket. What other projects are you working on these days?

Off topic
Do any of you guys know of a ram cooler that would look good on my P5Q. If it does have LEDs they need to be red. All of these things seem to have blue Leds.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Theres no real new projects, just finishing off the ones I've started  As for RAM coolers, what about the Corsair RAM cooler? Its not as good as the OCZ XTC, but it doesn't have blue LEDs.

Panther; Only P5Q3 mBIOS there will be is the one I posted up in the P45 clubouse.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 8, 2009)

One odd thing that I have noticed. I'm using your 1702 atm and when I kill the power to the psu and turn it back on the board turns on and my fans spin up then right before it would normally post it turns off and the fans stop then it turns back on and posts with no problem. I've heard alot of people at XS mention this, too. This happens with any driver that I have tried but the odd thing about it is that any time all 4 dimms are occupied this does not happen. I don't really know what to make of that.

Also, Ket I remember you saying something about a couple of your early Pros having a "weak southbridge". I've been wanting to ask what problems that that was causing. Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Only one of my Pros had a weak SB, theres no real specific thing it caused, just general flaky behavior. The BIOS thing likely isn't a BIOS problem at all, when you switch the system off for a few seconds then back on theres still power flowing, so when the system is switched back on what remains of that power in teh capacitors trys to power the system on, but can't because of the "break" in the flow of power, hence why the system shuts off, and moments later powers up again.


----------



## Retro* (Apr 9, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I just threw in 8gb of some new G.Skills to 1068 and am using 1702m as I have been for a while and seem to be running stable with very little tweeking. My Q9650 is running at 445x9 and I've been running IBT for 32 runs the last time that I checked with no errors. I'll run Memtest 3.8 overnight to see what happens, but so far so good. Your 1702 has been treating me well for a while now. Good work, Ket. What other projects are you working on these days?
> 
> Off topic
> Do any of you guys know of a ram cooler that would look good on my P5Q. If it does have LEDs they need to be red. All of these things seem to have blue Leds.


A co-worker has the Corsair memory fan but has had problems with the fans squealing occasionally. Have you looked at the Thermalright ram heatsinks which can use a fan of your choice  -Hey, where am I? This isn't XSF?!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Seems like everyone is migrating over here.  I'll look into those Thermalright ram sinks. I need to do something before summer comes around.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 9, 2009)

You may not like the looks, (it has blue led's) but the Antec spot cools work great for ram cooling. I have the OCZ cooler. It sucks, seem to trap more air than it moves. The corsair cooler is good, but a little loud and the fans do squeal after a while. I have 2 of those, but I always go back to spot cool's. Move a good amount of air on the medium setting, and are pretty quiet.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

You have large heatsinks on your RAM or something? My XTC cooler shifts a nice breeze over my modules.


----------



## Retro* (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You have large heatsinks on your RAM or something? My XTC cooler shifts a nice breeze over my modules.


Yep, I also have a nice breeze blowing over my modules
Sorry Ket, I'm in a silly mood
Must be from the joy of joining tech PowerUp!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

TPU is reliable  with the influx of XS members, forum knowledge deffinately went up a few points too!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You have large heatsinks on your RAM or something? My XTC cooler shifts a nice breeze over my modules.



No, but I put a thermal probe on the ram and it not much different than without the cooler. I just think that there are much better options than it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> You may not like the looks, (it has blue led's) but the Antec spot cools work great for ram cooling. I have the OCZ cooler. It sucks, seem to trap more air than it moves. The corsair cooler is good, but a little loud and the fans do squeal after a while. I have 2 of those, but I always go back to spot cool's. Move a good amount of air on the medium setting, and are pretty quiet.



After looking around the spot cool may be my best bet. I'm sure that I can remove the LEDs. How is this cooler? It looks a little tall for my heat spreaders.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

4x4n said:


> No, but I put a thermal probe on the ram and it not much different than without the cooler. I just think that there are much better options than it.



Thats a little odd then. The XTC makes a huge difference to my blazing hot Cellshock D9GKX sticks.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 9, 2009)

What about whether or not this works on the P5Q SE Plus, P5Q-EM, P5Q-VM, etc?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't try any mBIOS thats not meant for your board.


----------



## Retro* (Apr 9, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> After looking around the spot cool may be my best bet. I'm sure that I can remove the LEDs. How is this cooler? It looks a little tall for my heat spreaders.


The egg link is for Corsair's latest cooler for X58 mobo ram slots. I think it looks like a better cooler than the previous squealing triple-fan version. I installed that one in my co-worker's system when he upgraded to a Corsair set that included the cooler, and I was not too impressed with it. It also tends to slide around on it's clips that attach to the ram clips. 
The Antec spot cooler does look very versatile though. It may provide more airflow than the Corsair cooler, and like you said, you could always disable the leds on it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 13, 2009)

XTC cooler doesn't slide around, W1z done a review for the cooler as well some time ago, it fared well.


----------



## ylle (Apr 17, 2009)

*cant use 16 gig memory*

i use
*Moderkort: *Asus P5Q PRO socket 775
*BIOS i have tried:* 
P5Q PRO BIOS 2002 (From Asus.com Date 09-03-13)
p5q-p 1613m.rom
P5Q Pro 2002m.ROM
*Memory:* Kingston, Standard 256M X 64 Non-ECC 800MHz 240-pin Unbuffered DIMM (DDR2, 1.8V, CL6) (_part no. kvr800d2n6k2/4g_)

BIOS only accept 8 gig of the memory. do anyone have some tip?

regards
ylle


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

The P5Q Pro supports up to 8GB memory, no more.


----------



## kmarkmail (Apr 18, 2009)

*16Gigs for Asus P5Q Pro*

So, do you say, it is a lie? The Company lies about their specs.???:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=qH6ZSEJ8EPY6HoNU&templete=2

I don't think so... see "Specifications"

Maybe, we should just wait for the supporting-bios, because the first 8gb supporter is not so "old" too.
If BIOS accepts only less memory than 9Gb, then nothing to do, just waiting for the new one.
And what for do you need more than 8Gigs?


----------



## kmarkmail (Apr 18, 2009)

*Asus P5Q Pro - Turbo?*

Sorry for asking, but Asus P5Q Pro TURBO's new bios would work on an Asus P5Q Pro?
If the Update succeeds for example, would it make the chipset... crashed?
Are they totally (so) different made?
Thanks for answer.

btw., about modded 2002, have question too.
Is it contains the "best-titulated" 1406 bios (or 1602) or not? 
Which bios would fit the best for me to get the biggest fsb (500 - ~) with my mentioned mobo and E8400 (E0) + 2x2GB CL5 1066 2.1V - OCZ-Reapers?
(I would be very happy to read some suggestions about the proper voltages-options for 4.0-4.2ghz with the right fsb and some other things.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

1. Typo on the part of Asus I would expect, only VERY highend boards support more than 8GB RAM, and even then some boards still only support up to 8GB.

2. You can't directly flash to a P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS. Even after some basic changes so the software thinks the Turbo BIOS is a Pro BIOS, you could be left with a "dead" board.


----------



## kmarkmail (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you for the fast answer. So I don't think so neither, to change to Turbo-bios, just asked, for maybe, no problem.
So, what about 2002modded? Would it be the best for overclocking or I have to change to 1406, etc.?

I never heard about differences between the same vendor's mobos, hope, I have a good revision..., but still running for 8gigs


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Its subjective what BIOS works best for the individual and their hardware. Start with the latest mBIOS and if it works good for you then stick with it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry XS is down right now and I don't really know where to look here. I need to downgrade my bios from 1702m to 1406. What would be the best way to do that? Afudos does not appear to be working for me. It just hangs at advance check. Should I just try to hotflash with the backup bios chip?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 19, 2009)

XS is down AGAIN? For christ sake a sinking ship has more up time than XS. If AFUDOS isn't working, then try using the EZflash in the BIOS, if that doesn't work, then try the hotflash.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I can get Afudos 2.11 to run but it hangs at Advance check. Ezflash wont work, sadly. There is a really good guide on how to hotflash a chip on XS that I could really use right now. You wouldn't happen to have a link for your 1406m handy would you? I couldn't find it here. Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 19, 2009)

mBIOSes have been consolidated into packages, you want the first link on page 1. Hotflashing is real easy, follow these steps;

1. Boot to DOS with the "good" BIOS chip
2. Remove the "good" BIOS chip
3. _Carefully_ remove the "bad" BIOS chip and place about halfway in the main ROM (aka, BIOS) socket (this makes it easy to remove if you need to)
4. Using AFUDOS 2.11 at the command prompt type; *AFUDOS.EXE /iBIOSfile*.rom /PBNC /N*

* Replace BIOSfile with whatever the name of the BIOS image is you wish to use.


----------



## GeZza200 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gday, Im trying to OC my CPU and i think i have hit its wall. the specs are

Intel e7300 2.66GHz @3.6GHz with Zalman 9700LED (10.0 x 360)
Asus P5Q Pro with your latest bios
2x2Gb Kingston HyperX pc6400
Zalman 600W PSU
2x Sapphire HD4850's

I have tryed everything to get past 3.6GHz stable and it wont hold for more than 5min on prime. 

The memory is running at 959MHz at 2.18v (I have tryed backing it down but still dosn't like it)
Vcore is at 1.38v
NB is at 1.4v

alot of the settings are at auto because im not to sure what to do with them.

If you could give me a hand on how to get the OC any higher that would be awesome


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 20, 2009)

Updated my BIOS to m2002 and now my RAM wont run at 1200mhz anymore 

I don't know if its an issue with my RAM or the BIOS not liking the Mushkins...lets hope its the BIOS that doesn't play nice and not my RAM going bad.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 20, 2009)

I had to use an ES version of afudos to flask back to 1406 from 1702m. Seems to have worked well but I can't find a link to your 1406m so if anyone has a copy that they could send me that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## gimmeluck (Apr 20, 2009)

*what about usb on P5Q Pro*

hi Ketxxx,
does your modded bios have some solutions for that problem?
as you know.. tehre are problems people have..
my usbs are behaving really strange, recognizing ot gamepad, ogh no can recognize somtimes it.. sometytimes problem with the usb mouse.. etcetc..

any solution for that not much powered usb connectors?


----------



## Retro* (Apr 21, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I had to use an ES version of afudos to flask back to 1406 from 1702m. Seems to have worked well but I can't find a link to your 1406m so if anyone has a copy that they could send me that would be great. Thanks.



(sorry, jk.)
I may have it backed up with one of Ket's bios packs that I downloaded some time ago, will let you know if I find it
Edit: I have the 1406m bios pack backed up. Let me know if you want me to send you the 1406m bios for the P5Q-D.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

gimmeluck said:


> hi Ketxxx,
> does your modded bios have some solutions for that problem?
> as you know.. tehre are problems people have..
> my usbs are behaving really strange, recognizing ot gamepad, ogh no can recognize somtimes it.. sometytimes problem with the usb mouse.. etcetc..
> ...



You don't say what problems  The BIOSes fix what I can fix.



modder said:


> hidden bios settings exist on p5q pro ? with award bios(gigabyte mobo) it's possible using modbin
> any idea ?



No hidden options.



BababooeyHTJ said:


> I had to use an ES version of afudos to flask back to 1406 from 1702m. Seems to have worked well but I can't find a link to your 1406m so if anyone has a copy that they could send me that would be great. Thanks.



Its in the BIOS pack.


----------



## gimmeluck (Apr 21, 2009)

ups sorry,
i thought USB problem is a general Problem for Asus mainboards for years..

i have P5Q PRO.
the problem is;
MY usb connectors behaving strange,it sometimes cant recognize what i plugged in.
XP behaves as if nothing plugged in or sometimes it can understand something plugged but error message "problem with that usb device..."
this problem exists sometimes for my mouse, gamepad or for my 5metre usb cable with hub. but sometimes it works ok..

when i seached some about it on internet, many people have that problem, they adviced to flash bios new updates.. they added that its because of "not enough power" on USBs.
i tried new official bios updates but nothing changed...

thank you for your interest..


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 22, 2009)

Slapped my FlexII's back in and all is well at 1200mhz again.....I suspect a bad Mushkin stick and will run memtest sometime soon. 


BIOS is play well too..nothing bad to report so that's good in my books


----------



## Duncan1 (Apr 22, 2009)

gimmeluck said:


> ups sorry,
> i thought USB problem is a general Problem for Asus mainboards for years..
> 
> i have P5Q PRO.
> ...



Damn, I have the same prob with you.

While I have my Netgear wifi adapter plugged-in, when I plug-in my MP3 the netgear stops working/doesn't receive enough power anymore.

I thought this is a common problem for Asus mobos?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 22, 2009)

I have gobs of USB devices plugged in, no problems here.


----------



## gimmeluck (Apr 22, 2009)

with the same mainborad it is? P5Q PRO.
Mayne then I should try that 2002m bios of yours.
I ve read many problems by searching google about Usbs of that mainboard!
I read about a solution to deplug frontpanel USB from mainboard.. But nothing changed. I will buy a usb hub with power, reinstall all XP,new drivers, and if the problem goes on, then your modded bios..
btw, this Usb problem can be concerning with bios or drivers of mainboard, in your opinion? which may cause it more?


----------



## jettyjane (Apr 23, 2009)

hi ketxx and everyone, im in deep trouble now.
im using asus p5q pro, everytime when i reboot from safe mode, its shows up cpu over temp error. so i went in to bios and check the cpu temp, its showing me 80 +/- degree C. i show down my computer immediately. open up the casing, i dont feel any heat. so i try to touch my graphic card and processor, i found out its not hot, maybe just slight heat definitely not 80 degree C.
after searching most forums, someone told me to update my bios to fix the inaccurate reading of cpu temp. And i downloaded ketxx's mbios, i started with the latest version, its giving me error, so i downgraded it 1 step lower version of mbios. same thing happened, so i tried to downgrade again. this time, my asus update dont allow me to downgrade anymore thus i went to forums. im asked to update my asus update to version 6 instead of 7. after updating it, i continue to downgrade to p5q pro 15xx (i cant remember the exact file name, its the 3rd one, counting backwards). when finish flashing, it prompt me to restart system as usual, when windows is shutting down, my whole computer hanged. i've no choice to 'reboot' it manually and now i cant get my computer post. i guess bios is corrupted, therefore i tried all the possible CLRTC methods but my computer still not showing anything. please help me and pardon my english. thanks a million.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

If you have tried things like a CMOS reset by removing the battery and power cord, sounds like your going to have to hotflash.


----------



## jettyjane (Apr 23, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> If you have tried things like a CMOS reset by removing the battery and power cord, sounds like your going to have to hotflash.



thanks for your reply, i have tried cmos reset too. can i know more about hotflash? or what will i have to do to fix it?
thanks.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

Hot flash?  Isn't that what the ladies get when they're going into menopause?

BIOS recovery: http://www.biosman.com/biosrecovery.html


----------



## jettyjane (Apr 23, 2009)

i thought he was talking about some computer-term.  i dont have a floppy drive. is there any way to fix my computer?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

jettyjane said:


> i thought he was talking about some computer-term.  i dont have a floppy drive. is there any way to fix my computer?



this is hotflashing: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/102206-how-hotflash-your-bios-chip.html

you're gonna have to spend money somewhere, either a floppy drive so you can do the flashing, or getting a new bios chip from asus, and for that you usually need a tool: http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-chip-removal.htm

i guess getting a new bios chip and buying a tool to remove the old one would be the cheapest way, but you may be able to get a floppy drive for $5 or even free from someone local.

best of luck.


----------



## jettyjane (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you so much. now only i know updating bios is so risky


----------



## Retro* (Apr 25, 2009)

jettyjane said:


> thank you so much. now only i know updating bios is so risky


BiosDepot is very good for purchasing spare bios chips from. I bought two spare chips, pre-flashed, for my Pro from them. Never know when you might need one


http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-Chip-ASUS-...hash=item380104247453&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 4, 2009)

Hey all. 

My first post on this board 

I have been looking for a KET bios for my P5Q-SE mobo. I have downloaded these two packed: P5Q series 200x mBIOSes & P5Q Series mBIOSes

But asus update(windows 7 x64) wont let me flash my bios to any KET bios! 

Why is that ?  I´m pretty sure that it´s me that is doig something wrong


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

To start with... notice how none of the mBIOSes are labelled P5Q-SE? That should be your strongest hint


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> To start with... notice how none of the mBIOSes are labelled P5Q-SE? That should be your strongest hint



+1 to you, and a  to me 

Well i have noticed it 

Are there any chance of a SE bios ?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Maybe.. more and more people are starting to ask for a mBIOS even for the crappy P5Q boards.


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Maybe.. more and more people are starting to ask for a mBIOS even for the crappy P5Q boards.



It was a panic buy  Not proud of it, but better then Intel desktop 

I could be really nice, if there could be a SE bios(just for me ). Perhaps with a bit higher Vcore in the bios if could be able to oc further ?

It runs out @ 1.500, 1.480 in bios monitor.

*Additional comment*

My board max´s out at 448 fsb. :shadedshu...


----------



## Sylver123 (May 11, 2009)

I just noticed that there is a new bios relesed for P5Q Deluxe -> new version 2005

I was wondering *Ketxxx* when you have spare time to play, could you please update your wonderful P5Q Deluxe modded bios based on this new bios release.

Thank you!


----------



## tema6717 (May 12, 2009)

Hello Ket,

could you make a bios without FSB-limitations for P5QL-CM ? This bios can´t reach FSB 366 with my Q9550 E0 Stepping. PCI-E frequency can´t set back to 100 if is running FSB 366 or 400. 

If i fix Pci-E Frequency on 100MHz, i can reach only 343 Fsb and if i set Pci-E to auto or 104MHz (more won´t start), i can reach around 360 Fsb, but nothing more! Higher Voltages or Ratio 6x, can´t help. I have the newest Bios, but i tried to flash the oldest Bios, the same problem. I tried already to disable all options and all hardware devices, but nothing helped.

Other people have the same Problem with this motherboard and FSB limitation. 
Could you help us??


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

I'll check out all of the current P5Q Series boards Asus have (which is a crapload) and I will hand pick some boards to add to the list, not all P5Q Series boards will get a mBIOS simply because a vast majority of the P5Q bards Asus have in the lower ranks are utter crap.


----------



## tema6717 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Ket,

i hope it will be possible.


----------



## Zehnsucht (May 12, 2009)

Just installed 1613m bios here. Looks good. 
It was so easy, no need to clear bios as well after flash (I loaded defaults before flashing, flashed through EZ Flash). 

Hope it will work wonders for my incoming Q9550


----------



## burfadel (May 13, 2009)

New bioses available for P5Q / P5Q Pro.

Both are Bios version 2102

Looking forward to the modded version!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

I have them. I shall mod them in due time. Their pretty useless updates from what the asus changelogs say though, just express gate updates really.


----------



## burfadel (May 13, 2009)

Thats true, althought you'd think then it would have been called 2005... I find in terms of BIOS's etc they rarely list all the changes between major revisions, they just list what they think are important points to mention...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Thats always the way, but when you don't see any mention of anything that may help the OCer, chances are any changes done are extremely insignificant.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

New mBIOSes up, check first page.


----------



## Sylver123 (May 14, 2009)

*Ketxxx*

Nice one!

Thank you so much for your updated P5Q Deluxe bios mod 

By any chance have you added anything special into these ones or just added the fixes asus implanted in there latest bios releases???

Thank You!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

I changed the memory table, this set uses the memory table from the P5Q Pro Turbo instead of the 1406 Premium memory table. Theory is people will be able to OC better with the Turbo table as it supports loads more memory.


----------



## Frogger (May 14, 2009)

any change log/info  on the 'se' bio  is it worth going ont to the clients place to flash his kid's MB?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

I dunno, go check the changelog on the asus site, I just mod em, not see what changes asus have made.


----------



## Sylver123 (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I changed the memory table, this set uses the memory table from the P5Q Pro Turbo instead of the 1406 Premium memory table. Theory is people will be able to OC better with the Turbo table as it supports loads more memory.



I take it this means I should be able to overclock my Kingston HyperX 4GB (2 X 2GB) DDR2 8500C5 1066MHz Dual Channel Kit (KHX8500D2K2/4G) a bit higher and more stable on my P5Q Deluxe now???

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

In theory, yes. The Turbo table supports more 4GB kits than any other.


----------



## Sylver123 (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> In theory, yes. The Turbo table supports more 4GB kits than any other.



Thank you for responding so quickly


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Well, asus aren't going to are they?  Funny how one person can offer better support than a whole company can


----------



## Sylver123 (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Well, asus aren't going to are they?  Funny how one person can offer better support than a whole company can



Asus are so lazy to add any half decent enhancements into there bios releases that matter to us customers like better memory support, higher overclock tweaks, etc.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Asus could.. if they sorted their shit out. Poor BIOS devs have to do a gazillion BIOSes for a gazillion mobos that are effectively all the same just with a few different bits here and there. Asus try to fill corners of the market that aren't even corners.. their the side walls


----------



## Sylver123 (May 15, 2009)

Well, ive updated my board with your newest modded bios, re-applied all of my overclock settings and everything seem to be working fine.

I`ll have a little tinker with my bios setting later on to see if I can overclock my memory and cpu anymore with this new bios.

Thank You!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

No prob


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 15, 2009)

WuuuHuuu.... A bios for my SE board  Thank you!

Thanks... I really hope this is gonna allow me to get past 3.8 stable 

What changes have you done to this SE bios ?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

New P6 and memory table.


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *New P6* and memory table.



What is "p6" ?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

CPU microcode table.


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> CPU microcode table.



Okay. 

So far i haven't been able to get it higher, but still working on it. 

But i did get a change. I could lower my NB skew by 1 and my cpu by 2


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

Cool. Btw, your 4850 isn't overclocked enough


----------



## Twisted Diego (May 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Cool. Btw, your 4850 isn't overclocked enough




I´m having a few problems atm. My display driver is stopping under furmark(extreme,aax8&post proces)... 

I think it´s because i haven´t reinstalled my OS since i changed from gigabyte w/ amd x5000 

 maybe my OC will better if i reinstall!


----------



## kmarkmail (May 28, 2009)

Hi! 

I've tried the newest 2102mod, but made my progs freezed and under browsing got OC problems and freezes too, not like 2002 or 2002mod.
Just wrote, good to know about it, maybe could be help for future progressions.

THX, by the way!


----------



## lb7047 (May 30, 2009)

*newest bios modd*

hey guys i am new to the forum, there is a lot of knowledge here. where can i download the newest bios modd for my Asus PQ pro turbo.


                                               Thanks


----------



## Frogger (May 30, 2009)

^^ page 1 this thread


----------



## lb7047 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------



## lb7047 (May 30, 2009)

it says its not compatible , I was trying to flash it in the bios using  EZ flash, any suggestions 
thanks


----------



## jonkb (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry for asking dumb question, but what's the diffrence between a normal BIOS and a modded BIOS? What have been changed with the modded BIOS?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2009)

jonkb said:


> Sorry for asking dumb question, but what's the diffrence between a normal BIOS and a modded BIOS? What have been changed with the modded BIOS?



taken from first post



> These mBIOSes are not magical pixies injected into your P5Q series board, despite the massive praise people give them. The aim of these BIOSes is threefold;
> 
> 1. Enhance memory compatibility
> 2. Enhance CPU support
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2009)

lb7047 said:


> it says its not compatible , I was trying to flash it in the bios using  EZ flash, any suggestions
> thanks



Pretty sure the Turbo P5Q's are different. Not 100% sure tho!


----------



## garrettm34 (Jun 4, 2009)

*P5Q WS (Workstation) Bios?*

Hey Ket, I was wondering if you would modify the P5Q WS bios. Its one of the few P5Q motherboards you haven't used your Midas touch on. I'm having some troubles with my memory (f-ing Crucial Ballistix!!) and OCin my Q6600. It would be freaking sweet if you gave the P5Q WS bios a sprucing up. Peace out.


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey 


Mine Computer configuration:
Asus P5Q Pro motherboard...
CPU = E8500 (3.16Ghz)
Ram = OCZ 2GB DDR2-1150 kit ==> x2 = 4gig 
Power = OCZ 1000watt
Graphic card = Nvidia GTX295
Case = Antec 1200
CPU - Cooler = zalmann 9700 

Bios information:
Version Bios =  not sure
Build date = not sure

Processor:
Type = Intel (R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz
Speed = 4412Mhz
Count = 2

System Memory
Usable size = 4096MB

The settings I did use at mine BIOS! (AI TWEAKER)
1. AI Overclock tuner = Manual
2. FSB Frequency = 462
3. PCIE Frequency = 100 (We let it always standing on 100!)
4. FSB strap to North bridge = 333Mhz
5. DRAM FREQUENCY = DDR2-1110Mhz
6. DRAM timing control = MANUAL
- CAS# Latency = 5
- DRAM RAS # to CAS# Delay = 5
- DRAM RAS# Precharge = 5
- DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha = 18
7. CPU Voltage = 1.45625
8. FSB Termination voltage = 1.30
9. DRAM Voltage = 2.20
10. NB Voltage = 1.2
11. SB Voltage = 1.10

when making fsb higher i get not stable 

u have any custom bios that alows higher  

Greetz KooolaNL


----------



## Frogger (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ I would push the voltage on the NB to 1.4 if you can


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 20, 2009)

What diff would that make 

olso when @ 4.3 or 4.4ghz i notice lagg / crashes in almost everygame + desktop olso


----------



## Lestat (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi evryone !

Thanks you for this thread and this forum. Excuse me for my bad english but i'm french  i'll try to do the best. 

I have a problem with my P5Q Pro. And i'm sure you can explain it to me and maybe help me :

My CPU is a Intel E8500 and i have windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit. I buy 2x 4 Go DDRAM II CORSAIR DOMINATOR (CM2X2048-85005D XMS2-5800 2048MB 1066 MHz 5-5-5-15 2.10V ver1.1 08420227).

When i just put on the motherboard 4GB i have no problem. But i put 6 or 8GB they are a lot of... it begin with a blue screen in windows, dispatched when i'm playing or listenning musics or watching movies (when i use the ram i think) and then my computer dont want to reboot : i push the power button and the PC turn on but the screen dont display anything... he just continue to be in sleep mode. The PC dont boot : he is just turn on and the hard drive dont charge etc... just turn on and the boot procedure dont work...

I withdraw one of the 4GB RAM and it maybe works. But if i want to use my PC i have to let just 4 GB on the motherboard ! 

I install your news modified flash bios and the problem is the same. So if someone know how to fix that problem, i'll be very usefull for me  All my settings for RAM are in AUTO on the bios.

Thanks for your help !

Have a nice day


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe something to do with dual channel  not sure but  memory slots is 2 colours it meaned somethin


----------



## Stewartm (Jun 20, 2009)

*ram*

You say 6 or 8 G do you have other ram as well

if so remove it it may not like the timing


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 21, 2009)

*lol*

is the guy who makes modded bios even active ?


----------



## debunker (Jun 22, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question, but will this BIOS work on a P5QL Pro? I am having a problem where the computer shows the Chassis intruded message whenever the computer is powered up, the jumpers are in place and the chassis intrusion switch isnt even wired up? If this isnt the correct BIOS or if this BIOS will make no difference to my problem could anyone patch a P5QL Pro bios so it doesnt check for chassis intrusion?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 22, 2009)

Double check the jumper position for chassis intrusion, and make sure the jumper feels tight over the pins. No BIOS I have done will work for your board.


----------



## debunker (Jun 22, 2009)

I have double checked this quite a few times and took your advice earlier on in this thread and squashed the metal interior of the jumper in so that it fits tighter on the pin but this has made no difference, would it be possible for you to possibly patch the BIOS for me so that it ignores this feature or is that no possible? I can send you the BIOS file if you need it


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 22, 2009)

Ketxxx u seen my mssg :?

Custom bios for p5qpro P ?


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 23, 2009)

i geuss not ?


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 24, 2009)

Ketxxx, i found this BIOS released from ASUS:

P5Q PRO TURBO BIOS

There is some enchantments that you can do? How is it in your opinion?You can improve something on it mate?


Second thing, when i put on my motherboard 2 slot of ram (it are 2GB each one), my computer go to crash soo oftem.. and this don't happen if i only put one slot of RAM (i'm still using only 2GB and can't put 4 it seems). Could that depend of my overclocking? And i'm worried i've burned something on Northbridge maybe?

Thanks Alot for your hard work Ketxxx, you rock mate


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 24, 2009)

Ketxx is not very active on this thread, but more active on the same thread on another forum (xtremesystems)


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 24, 2009)

So tell him to come here! An user need his help   plssssss


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 24, 2009)

For your general hardware problem, there are a couple of things to consider.
Does it work with both sticks when nothing is overclocked? - If yes then you don't really have a problem. 

Secondly, try putting a fan directed at the Northbridge if you are consirned about that.


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll take a look and see if my computer crash wihout overclock with 4GB of RAM. (i think i've already done that test and it wascrashing anyway but i will try that again an tell you to be sure). I alreadt putted a fan on the northridge


----------



## KooolaNL (Jun 24, 2009)

can i use P5Q series 200x mBIOSes for my p5q pro ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like the board has developed a fault of some kind, I would RMA it if tightening the jumper over the pins didn't work.


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 25, 2009)

Blackstar said:
			
		

> Ketxxx, i found this BIOS released from ASUS:
> 
> P5Q PRO TURBO BIOS
> 
> There is some enchantments that you can do? How is it in your opinion?You can improve something on it mate?



And what you think about this Ketxxx


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 25, 2009)

For the RAM problem it seems a common problem on P5Q PRO .... i found some discussion here (on ita language) http://www.diegonap.net/?p=342  that talk about it. It seems this motherboard has many incomp. problems when RAM work on dual channel and you have to put only one slot....


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 25, 2009)

I havent had any RAM problems with my P5Q Pro and a modded BIOS. I've tried a lot of different types of RAM as well, aXeRAM, HyperX, Cellshock, Geil Black Dragon, and OCZ.



bblackstarr said:


> And what you think about this Ketxxx



Saw it months ago. Theres nothing special about the P5Q Pro Turbo. Your essentially getting that board with one of my modded BIOSes.


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok Ket, so you suggest me to use one of you modded Bioses (witch one maybe?) or to install that one from Asus? Could maybe one of your Bioses fix this problem? 

For the memory problem it seems there are some incomp. types and other works good; i start to think that P5Q PRO comed out with some comp. issue and they fixed them on the second production or something like that. That's why maybe someone don't find any types of problem and other yes. (i'm only supposing that) ...


----------



## trickson (Jun 25, 2009)

So I was reading some of this thread but I still do not know just what this bios will do that the bios from ASUS doesn't do . And would it be even worth giving it a try ? I just don't like the idea of frying the bios chip .


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 25, 2009)

This is an example of Ketxxx upgrades on one of his modded Bios:

---My additional changes
1. Add custom P6 CPU table, 39 varients of CPUs supported instead of 31 - more than any P45 or ROG series!
2. Add P5Q Premium memory table to drastically enhance DRAM compatibility and overclocking.
3. Change default boot logo

---Asus changes for default 1004 beta
1. Amend specific CPU temperature detection methods 
2. Enhance memory performance 
3. Enhance memory compatibility
4. CPU control of the new micro-code


----------



## trickson (Jun 25, 2009)

bblackstarr said:


> This is an example of Ketxxx upgrades on one of his modded Bios:
> 
> ---My additional changes
> 1. Add custom P6 CPU table, 39 varients of CPUs supported instead of 31 - more than any P45 or ROG series!
> ...




Great but what is the best one to use ? I can not seem to find it .


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 25, 2009)

I was taking a look too to find the las one and i noticed that the first post of all this thread has been recently edited from Ketxxx; if you have one of the listed motherboard you have to go there and download it; it's the most recent Bios and as you see i am here to write about it xD hahaha it works great don't worry and Ket! it fixed my RAM issue seems it works with 2 slots of RAM too Wow


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 25, 2009)

The link i am talking about on the first post say P5Q Series 200x mBIOSes
That one mate


----------



## trickson (Jun 25, 2009)

bblackstarr said:


> The link i am talking about on the first post say P5Q Series 200x mBIOSes
> That one mate



Thank you .
Bit before I try this how worried should I be that it will not work right ? I have the 2102 bios and I have found that ASUS update finds it to be the right bios and all but AS always I am worried about a BAD BIOS flash , Is this going to happen ? I no longer have a floppy drive installed no need to keep it in , I can plug it in if needed . I am confused


----------



## trickson (Jun 25, 2009)

OK I went for it and well I must say GOOD WORK Ketxxx !! I think that so far this is a better BIOS as well so far seems stable at 450 in the bios and that was all but imposable with the other bios's ! wouldn't even boot ! Thank You !!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad all is well for people. Asus are a bit miffed at me these days, they don't reply to any of my emails or questions I ask in their forums. Kinda seems like they really didn't want anyone messing with their code


----------



## trickson (Jun 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Glad all is well for people. Asus are a bit miffed at me these days, they don't reply to any of my emails or questions I ask in their forums. Kinda seems like they really didn't want anyone messing with their code



Well I don't know how you did it but it sure works great ! Now my RAM can run at 1089MHz before it wouldn't even POST UP ! I am going to try for some more I hope I can get this CPU up to 475 that would be really nice !


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

Everyone trusting in moi results in the sprinkling of magical pixie dust in everyones PCs


----------



## trickson (Jun 26, 2009)

The pixie dust seems to work I can OC my RAM a tad more And the CPU as well . Not much but more is better  . I just wish there was some more pixie dust for even more speed  .


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm messing with a custom BIOS right now.. so far so good. Can even use the 400FSB strap without it crippling bandwidth


----------



## trickson (Jun 26, 2009)

MAN so far I have 4.23GHz on it and going higher ! Ram is also holding great at 1128MHz !!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

What was your previous best on a vanilla BIOS?


----------



## trickson (Jun 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> What was your previous best on a vanilla BIOS?



4.0GHz 1066MHz on the ram .


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn thats quite a improvement!


----------



## trickson (Jun 26, 2009)

For sure it is !! As now I finally broke 20K !!! With 4.2GHz !!! Man I know it is not much but for me this is a real break through !!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice score  Hopefully I'm going to figure out my system soon enough and get some good solid 24/7 OCs. 500FSB is what I would like - I'm a FSB whore I know


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I hear you on that so am I !! 
I am very close I am able to get 468MHz FSB !!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 27, 2009)

your closer than me, my current settings are

BSEL strap: 266
FSB: 453
RAM: 1133
Clock Twister: Moderate
PL: 8
vNB: 1.3v
vSB: 1.2v
FSB Term: 1.3v
CPU GTL: .63

My E7200 loves to not co-operate with me, we are like a old married couple lol  On a brighter note with a bit of tweaking I think I can get PL7 which should give me around 9.5GB\s memory bandwidth for Read, Write and Copy. Which is very decent for a crappy 453FSB.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Take that NB voltage up to 1.4v Put some more voltage to the CPU and go for it !!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 27, 2009)

Masses of NB volts doesn't really help me. Vcore is already @ 1.45v  This E7200 handles 3.2GHz on stock volts really, but the instant you start pushing over that you have to start really pumping the volts through it.


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 29, 2009)

trickson it's not fair :shadedshu i can't go over 3.6 Ghz for a stable 7/24 station :shadedshu  (i have Q9650 too)


----------



## trickson (Jun 29, 2009)

bblackstarr said:


> trickson it's not fair :shadedshu i can't go over 3.6 Ghz for a stable 7/24 station :shadedshu  (i have Q9650 too)



What mobo do you have ?


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a P5Q PRO with a Q9650, an Nvidia 9800GX2, 4GB (now lol) DDR2 800 corsair twin2 x2048 6400 C5 ..... and a MACS monsoon 2 cooler on the cpu ( http://www.legitreviews.com/article/407/1/ )


----------



## trickson (Jun 29, 2009)

bblackstarr said:


> I have a P5Q PRO with a Q9650, an Nvidia 9800GX2, 4GB (now lol) DDR2 800 corsair twin2 x2048 6400 C5 ..... and a MACS monsoon 2 cooler on the cpu ( http://www.legitreviews.com/article/407/1/ )



Have you used the modded bios yet ? It is really good ! And it wouldn't hurt to get some 1066MHz RAM .


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 29, 2009)

Hahaha sure i tryed it mate  and it works good! I wasn't able to keep 4 GB of ram on my board beacouse there was some incomp. issues  Now i can do it nd it's a big Step! LoL 
Anyway i don't und why my station isn't stable if i increase my FSB ... could you maybe help me with my configuration? (i'm not sooo much expert with overclocking, i just try!)
Your 4.2 Ghz is stable?


----------



## trickson (Jun 29, 2009)

bblackstarr said:


> Hahaha sure i tryed it mate  and it works good! I wasn't able to keep 4 GB of ram on my board beacouse there was some incomp. issues  Now i can do it nd it's a big Step! LoL
> Anyway i don't und why my station isn't stable if i increase my FSB ... could you maybe help me with my configuration? (i'm not sooo much expert with overclocking, i just try!)
> Your 4.2 Ghz is stable?



Yes it is stable . Have you taken the NB voltage up ? I run mine at 1.4 .


----------



## bblackstarr (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes i tryed to increase it and that help alot but when i go to test it with heavy games (as Crysis) it crash sometimes, windows seems to work good but with that type of applications it doesn't :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2009)

Trickson, whats your temps like for your CPU@4.2Ghz? Ive been trying to get higher then 3.8Ghz for a while.


----------



## trickson (Jun 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Trickson, whats your temps like for your CPU@4.2Ghz? Ive been trying to get higher then 3.8Ghz for a while.



@4.2GHz and 1.47 Vcore I get temps under water cooling as high as 74c with OCCT line pack . 
With just the CPU test I get 61c . I am getting a new RAD and Water block to see if I can improve on this .


----------



## Kweku (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a question, i wanna buy a P5Q pro, but it doesn't seem to come with the crossfire link, how can i get one of those? Coz i am going to need it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

Kweku said:


> I have a question, i wanna buy a P5Q pro, but it doesn't seem to come with the crossfire link, how can i get one of those? Coz i am going to need it



It comes with the graphics card


----------



## Kweku (Jun 30, 2009)

any graphics card? 
Sorry but i don't wanna make a mistake, cash has been a bit hard on my side, been helping my sis out alot thus im pennyless


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

Kweku said:


> any graphics card?
> Sorry but i don't wanna make a mistake, cash has been a bit hard on my side, been helping my sis out alot thus im pennyless



so long as its SLi/Crossfire capable - then yes a bridge should be supplied.


----------



## Kweku (Jun 30, 2009)

and the length? Dont they differ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2009)

Kweku said:


> and the length? Dont they differ?



Only if you call them up & tell them u want an extra long one


----------



## mosheen (Jun 30, 2009)

any idea where i can get a modded bios for p5ql-pro with a p43 chipset??
420 fsb limit sucks.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Alright.. here comes all the text tech stuff to do with the mBIOSes.

*What BIOSes are these mBIOSes based on?*

These mBIOSes are based on the latest official BIOSes Asus have available.

* Will you release another mega mBIOS pack for all P5Q series mainboards?*

Thats a categorical *no*. So don't even bother asking. After this mBIOS pack mBIOS updates will resume normal service, ie; mBIOSes for the P5Q/Pro/-E/Deluxe/Premium.

* Now P45 has matured, how often are you going to release mBIOSes?*

Whenever I see fit. I will check CPU and memory tables in new BIOS releases for any improvments I can port to other models of P5Q, if there are only superficial changes such as Express gate compatibility updates, I likely won't bother.

* What P5Q models does this mBIOS pack contain mBIOSes for?*







* When will you release this mBIOS pack?*

Its available now.

*Whats new in these mBIOSes?*

In this gigantic pack you can expect the usual magic pixie dust sprinkling which includes;

1. New memory table to increase memory compatibility. You can download the QVL list Here.
2. New P6 CPU table to increase compatibility with CPUs
3. All the normal fixes such as working pull-ins

* How can I upgrade to your mBIOS?*

Same as any other BIOS update. You can either use EZ flash from BIOS, a DOS boot disk (recommended) or update from Windows.

Remember

After a BIOS update, follow these steps.

1. Shutdown system
2. Remove power cord
3. Set CMOS jumper to "clear"
4. Remove CMOS battery
5. Push power button 3 time and hold for a few seconds (discharges any stagnant electricity)
6. Leave for 2 mins

*Where can I download this pack?*

Its available HERE

As usual, let me know how it goes.


----------



## KooolaNL (Jul 12, 2009)

why 

After a BIOS update, follow these steps.

1. Shutdown system
2. Remove power cord
3. Set CMOS jumper to "clear"
4. Remove CMOS battery
5. Push power button 3 time and hold for a few seconds (discharges any stagnant electricity)
6. Leave for 2 mins


----------



## Kweku (Jul 12, 2009)

The P5Q pro seems to be a good bang for the buck... Already in order


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2009)

KooolaNL said:


> why
> 
> After a BIOS update, follow these steps.
> 
> ...



Because its good BIOS flashing procedure, prevents any problems.


----------



## Kweku (Jul 12, 2009)

Not in a bad way, but problems will result from flashing your bois and not following this procedure?


----------



## Degwees (Jul 13, 2009)

It's all great, but I still have a question. Didn't really go through all 21 pages so I apologize if this has been asked before: *Can I get more than just 1.50v on my E5200 with my P5Q SE/R?*
The original BIOS let me go 1.60v which got me all the way up to 4.1ghz, the 1.50v I get now only gets me to 3.9ghz. The bios has clearly matured and I certainly did not reach 3.9ghz on 1.50v before, but I still want to go higher.


----------



## Kweku (Jul 13, 2009)

Overclock junky...


----------



## Degwees (Jul 13, 2009)

Citius, citius and citius!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Nothing bad will happen, its just good procedure to avoid any problems.
2. I can't answer that 100% as I don't have that board, I just added extra CPU and memory support and fixed up some other things. Which in turn has the knock on effect of improving OCing, stability etc.


----------



## kylzer (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks mate it works great for my P5QSE i'v finally cracked 3.6ghz stable on my Q6700


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

What was your previous best?


----------



## Duncan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

GLad to see you Ket continuing your project with more and more mBioses.

For me your mbioses are steady 15-25mhz FSB front than the ASUS bioses (from 1406 to the last one)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think the project will continue much longer, things are very much more mature than they once were. Any BIOS asus release now will probably just be cosmetic changes such as express gate compatibility updates.


----------



## kylzer (Jul 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> What was your previous best?



3.4Ghz stable was what i could do before.

I can hit 3.7 but things start to get a bit toasty.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

200MHz+ better OC eh? Nice


----------



## wsxcde (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, Ket:

Thanks for the modded BIOS. I have been using speedfan to adjust the CPU0 fan PWM base frequency in the Winbond chip to avoid the PWM whine for my CPU fan. 
http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=48042

Do you think this can be done by modding the BIOS?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Theres a smartfan feature within the BIOS, use that.


----------



## wsxcde (Jul 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I am using Q-Fan in the BIOS. I am using speedfan just to set the CPU0 fan PWM base frequency to avoid the whining noise in Windows. I am wondering whether the BIOS can be modded to set the PWM base frequency and fan temperature-RPM profile in the Winbond chip.


----------



## Cxod (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Ketxxx, Thx for giving me hope on my issue but ur bios didnt work for me as i thought i will.

I recently got a P5Q Deluxe + TWIN2X4096-8500C5D 2x2Gb, Main issue is my pc wont boot with dual channel, It starts up, all fans go on max but i dont get any post, Iv tried memtest and havent gott any issues. Also iv got 2x2Gb crucial Balistix 800 mhz wich wont go dual channel either.

Iv tired everything, 2201 bios and ofc ur mbios 2201, And i still have the same issue. Pc boots fine wit 1 stick, both stick boot the pc. It only works when i got both sticks in the first 2 dims wich are single channel.

Pc specs are:

Q9550
P5Q Deluxe
Corsair dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5D 2x2GB
Gainward GTX275
Coolermaster Real power 850Watt
2x Seagate 320 Gb
Thermalrigh 120 extreme

Thas basicly what i have atm.

If u got anything suggiested please tell, Seems im giving up, had same problem with my ep45-Ds5 gigabyte board.


----------



## Degwees (Jul 22, 2009)

Try changing the NB Clock Skew


----------



## Indigian (Aug 7, 2009)

*Greetings All *

I'm not new to overclocking but I am new to Intel and asus.

I've found my way here for a modded bios(thanks Ketxxx).

I'm googling for oc bios settings P5Q Pro guide but no luck so far.

Just wondering if anyone has success with 8GB of OCZ reaper 800mhz and a Ketxxx bios?

I'm using the latest bios from asus but I can't boot with 8GB(4x2GB).
The reaper is not on the QVL but before I go through the hassle of rma'ing it and getting some OCZ2P8004GK which is on the list.

Anyone got 8GB working at all?
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Here's my Overclock so far...............

CPU Ratio *12.5*
FSB *300*
PCIE *100*
FSB Strap *Auto*
DRAM Frequency *800mhz*-I'm setting this to match my Memory.
DRAM Timing Control *Auto*
DRAM Static Read Control *Auto*
DRAM Read Training *Auto*
MEM. OC Charger *Auto*
AI Clock Twister *Auto*
AI Transaction Booster *Auto*

Voltages

CPU *1.30000*
GTL *Auto*
PLL *Auto*
FSB Termination *1.30*
DRAM *2.10*
NB *1.28*
SB *Auto*
PCIE *Auto*

Load Line *Enabled*
CPU Spread Spec *Disabled*
PCIE Spread Spec *Disabled*
CPU Clock Skew *Auto*
NB Clock Skew *Auto*
CPU Margin *Optimized*

I've not Stress tested but it boots into windows and I've run Super_PI (15.xxx).

When I run cpuz it shows my Multi as 6.0 until I run Super_PI,then it goes to 12.5 ?

I've tried FSB 320,it boots but won't load windows.

Back in the day when I oc'd,FSB was King.
200x10 was better than 100x20 is this still the case?

I'm quite happy to achieve 3.75ghz  but 4ghz would be nicer 
There's a lot more 'Tweaking options' than I'm used to and I've no idea about most of them 

Any Advice,tips,change this,change that etc would be greatly appreciated 
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Just tested with OCCT for a 30 min stint,High Priority,Large data set.
Passed ok,max temp on cpu 45,is that Hot?


----------



## euphoria89 (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure if i did thing write when i did it first time.

I was on 2102 Official Asus bios, and then used EZflash to update to the 2102 modded bios on here. Update went fine, apart from i saw no different boot screen or added options in the BIOS?!

Was this because it was the same variant of BIOS? At the moment ive downgraded to 2002 official, and will try updating to 2102 modified. 

Am i supposed to see different boot screen or bios options, or at least something to indicate the new modified bios is installed?


----------



## Duncan1 (Aug 16, 2009)

euphoria89 said:


> Not sure if i did thing write when i did it first time.
> 
> I was on 2102 Official Asus bios, and then used EZflash to update to the 2102 modded bios on here. Update went fine, apart from i saw no different boot screen or added options in the BIOS?!
> 
> ...



No, the boot-screen remains the same (on the newer versions of mBioses) as also the bios settings (AFAIK).


----------



## euphoria89 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah thanks for the speedy reply.

I'm about to load in the 1406m bios (heard it is one of the best for p5q pro, and i had quite a few issues after loading up 2102m).

Is it better to go through EZFlash or AFUDOS (floppy).?


----------



## Duncan1 (Aug 16, 2009)

To downgrade my P5Q I used these versions of AsusUpdate:

For Vista

For XP (61002 vesion)

See my post here of how to downgrade on both versions:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3574653&postcount=1542

I know that a bios flash from win is risky, but i never had a problem so far
(be sure to clear cmos first)


----------



## euphoria89 (Aug 16, 2009)

Updated to 2102m (EZFlash) because i couldn't be bothered to do a DOS/windows update to get around the 'older bios' problem. 

Seems to be ok. Can't say i've noticed any difference in terms of overclocking potential yet, but we'll soon find out! 

Only small issue i've had was a BSOD at my previous overclock settings. Never had a BSOD since i build the machine, only restarts from unstable overclocks. However, it may have something to do with Windows 7 and driver's, since i've not long used it.


----------



## chenxuwen (Aug 23, 2009)

*You are awesome. Nice idea.*

Dear Ket,

Your ideas are awesome!!! This idea actually help me to stable 8GB ram to work in DDR1000 with no overvoltaging on my P5Q-PRO.
However, I have a few questions to discuss.

1.I tried reaplcing only the memory table in the P5Q-PRO 2102 bios by the one in the P5Q PRO TURBO, but it doesn't work, the memory has all kinds of errors in MemTest 86+. However, with the CPU table from P5Q-Premium, everything works. Lower voltage (1.35->1.30) for my E7200 to go up to 3.8GHz, every voltages else stays in lowest possible.
So it seems to me the only thing matters is the P6 micro code. But I didn't bother to test. What do you think?

2. I also integrated the Intel 8.9.0.1023 raid rom and Marvell L72E to the BIOS. (Of course, SLIC...too). Do you think you would put in this two features in your next modified version?

3. I am thinking about transplanting this method to P5Q3, the P6 micro code will be from P5Q3 Deluxe which has the same P6 micro code as P5Q Premium. However, I am not sure about the memory table. It looks like to me, P5P43TD PRO has got a large table of DDR3 1600. But I am not sure about using a P43 table in P45. What do you think?

4. I just bought a Q8400. I am very impressed by your result shown here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=230486&highlight=Q8400 
Could you tell me how to archive that? For example, memory voltage, nb voltage, vtt voltage, cpu reference... Do I need to adjust pull-ins?

Thank very much for bring us such a great idea!!!! You are awesome, Mr. Bios!!


----------



## bram (Oct 7, 2009)

*P5q Pro + Q6600*

Hi there friends, this is my config
p5q pro asus bios 2102
Quad Q6600 working@3.2gh with Gemin II w/ 2 fan by cooler master
2x2GB Kingston HyperX
GTX260 TOP

I know that can be possible to get 3.6ghz or more with this config but the PC can´t get stable, Can u help me please get over 3.6ghz or more?? Do i have to change for this moded bios to have more stable FSB and vid?? I know people can get over 4GHZ with this config.

I will apreciate your help people,

Rds,

Bram


----------



## Degwees (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you using Q6600 with G0 stepping? Download CPU-Z and check. It should look like this.

The G0 will do 3600mhz at 1.35v. Enable vdrop improvement thingy. Set CPU VTT to 1.3v and you should be running 3.6ghz stable 24/7.

I got mine to run 3dmarks at 4050MHz when I set the CPU voltage to 1.50v. Everything above 3600MHz needs too much voltage to be prime95-stable.


----------



## bram (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, yes is a G0 revision. Thanks i will try it.


----------



## adidd (Dec 4, 2009)

I have Asus P5Q SE PLUS. Can something like unlock Voltage above 1.5v ?


----------



## Degwees (Dec 7, 2009)

adidd said:


> I have Asus P5Q SE PLUS. Can something like unlock Voltage above 1.5v ?



My SE/R let me choose 1.60v with the original BIOS it came with which was a 40x-something. The original was not really a good bios actually, since I almost reached the same clocks with the new bioses at 1.50v. Besides the SE boards aren't properly cooled so you might damage your board going over 1.50v


----------



## d3fct (Dec 7, 2009)

works good on my deluxe can get my 9650 up to 4.4


----------



## Cratzky (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice to see that someone is actually doin what you are doin Ket.

However, i was whondering, i have a P5Q SE2 Motherboard and it seems it has issues with compatibility when using anything more then 1 memory stick.

Here is a link to my post with my issue: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111547

My motherboard is brand new, and actually came with bios rev 0702 or 0701 (dont remember , not home atm) 
This bios that my MB has, does not exist on the Asus homepage.

I was whondering, do you have any modded bios for stability and memory compatibility for the Asus P5Q SE2 motherboard?

Also 1 thing i've noticed with this bios: I dont see the load line calibration option which everyone is talking about. And it should exist on this board..

Regards
Cratzky


----------



## Coops (Dec 30, 2009)

Cratzky said:


> Nice to see that someone is actually doin what you are doin Ket.
> 
> However, i was whondering, i have a P5Q SE2 Motherboard and it seems it has issues with compatibility when using anything more then 1 memory stick.
> 
> ...



I'm having an issue that involved using all 4 slots.  4x DDR-II 1066 and loads of random system instability.  RAM voltage is at 2.1 (as specified for lower timings)  nothing overclocked.

Brand new Mobo, HDD, Video Card (Sept).  I had the same issue with my P5QL-E (now using P5Q Pro Turbo)

We may be on similar paths, I'll let you know if I ever get a solution to mine.


----------



## Cratzky (Dec 30, 2009)

Coops said:


> I'm having an issue that involved using all 4 slots.  4x DDR-II 1066 and loads of random system instability.  RAM voltage is at 2.1 (as specified for lower timings)  nothing overclocked.
> 
> Brand new Mobo, HDD, Video Card (Sept).  I had the same issue with my P5QL-E (now using P5Q Pro Turbo)
> 
> We may be on similar paths, I'll let you know if I ever get a solution to mine.



My system is brand new aswell, everything in it so it sounds like u have the same problem.
I got nothing overclocked either..
I will continue research regarding this issue, ill get back to you if i find anything that works aswell.

Edit: May i ask what kind of memory you got? have u installed any program to check what voltage your memory is actually running on?
I did make a post on corsair's forum about this, the admin told me to try raise the voltage to 2.0v, if it does not work, it's most likely the motherboard.

Another edit: What voltage are you running your North Bridge at? ive readed alot regarding the north bridge on asus p5q motherboards that it sometimes needs a voltage increase with 0.10v over the default, even if not overclocking because the auto isnt enough/working as it should.
Also ive readed that the memory remapping option should be enabled when using a x64 OS.
Try this if you havent, let me know if it solves ur problem


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a similar problem when moving to four sticks of PC 8500. My system would just suddenly freeze up for a second or so every once in a while. I tried a few different bios and 2001m did the trick for me. I never had this problem with the OCZ ram that I was using though but they were binned differently so I had other problems when overclocking but that would have happened on any other board so I switched to the G.Skill and with 2001 they run great.

Keep in mind most P5Q bios tend to overvolt your ram by 0.08v so you should keep that in mind most 2GB sticks don't scale with voltage and can actually cause more problems with more juice. Also when moving to 4 occupied dimms you might want to pull back on your trfc to about 55, try a lighter memory something (I forget the name of this option in bios), and a bump in vNB or even VTT can help.



Degwees said:


> Are you using Q6600 with G0 stepping? Download CPU-Z and check. It should look like this.
> 
> The G0 will do 3600mhz at 1.35v. Enable vdrop improvement thingy. Set CPU VTT to 1.3v and you should be running 3.6ghz stable 24/7.
> 
> I got mine to run 3dmarks at 4050MHz when I set the CPU voltage to 1.50v. Everything above 3600MHz needs too much voltage to be prime95-stable.



The later G0 stepping chips don't perform as well as the earlier models for the most part. Also every chip and config performs differently so you can't say that every xxx chip needs xxx to obtain xxx, thats just not the case ever.


----------



## Indigian (Jan 4, 2010)

Coops said:


> I'm having an issue that involved using all 4 slots.  4x DDR-II 1066 and loads of random system instability.  RAM voltage is at 2.1 (as specified for lower timings)  nothing overclocked.
> 
> Brand new Mobo, HDD, Video Card (Sept).  I had the same issue with my P5QL-E (now using P5Q Pro Turbo)
> 
> We may be on similar paths, I'll let you know if I ever get a solution to mine.



I think the P5Q boards do not 'work' with 4x1066 ram.
Many posts about it in the asus forum.

I have P5Q Pro and 4x2GB of 800mhz all working great.

(I can't change my sig.I RMA'd the Reaper coz it didn't work.
I now have 8GB GSkill 800mhz)


----------



## Coops (Jan 4, 2010)

Indigian said:


> I think the P5Q boards do not 'work' with 4x1066 ram.
> Many posts about it in the asus forum.
> 
> I have P5Q Pro and 4x2GB of 800mhz all working great.
> ...



I just love how Asus claims it can take DDR-II 1200 with all four slots populated.  But in reality it seems that the Chipset (P43, P45) doesn't actually have the ability to use it.

I tried everything, and the system runs perfect at 800MHz with proper timings and voltages.  I'll stick with it until my summer upgrade.

And having looked it up.  the P45 only supports DDR2 800 and DDR3 1066.  So Asus (and other manufacturers) Claiming 1066 and 1200 compatability are doing so on their own.

http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/p45/p45-overview.htm


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Indigian said:


> I think the P5Q boards do not 'work' with 4x1066 ram.
> Many posts about it in the asus forum.
> 
> I have P5Q Pro and 4x2GB of 800mhz all working great.
> ...



Been working great here with a solid overclock for almost a year now. There are quite a few people over at XS that have had some good results with this board and 8GB of ram as well.


I had a couple of 2x2GB PC8500 (1600mhz) OCZ reapers. They were binned very differently so they didn't work out on the Deluxe but with just one kit (4GB) out of the three boards that I ran them on the Deluxe was the only one that could pull 1066. My P7N Diamond and Tpower didn't even post at 1066 with just one kit.


----------



## ravelzh (Jan 17, 2010)

edit


----------



## hellcry (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Ket, 
I have one question:

If i repack with AMI BIOS Tool 1.47 the bios from your pack ASUS P5Q and i add a slic and a slp to it, I do any damage?

Tnx in advance.


----------



## samboudi (Jan 31, 2010)

I recently added a second set of OCZ Reaper HPC 2x2GB DDR2-1066 PC28500 (OCZ2RPR10664GK) to my P5Q Pro, for a total of 8GB. That's where problems started. I could not even operate 30 seconds in windows at 800mhz with default timings (and no CPU OC) as soon as I had these 4 sticks in place. I noticed one set was rated 2.1 and other 2.2v -not good. I managed to improve things by messing with timings , but never got totally rid of intermittent errors (1 or 2 BSOD a day)

EZFlash told me I was using BIOS 1104, which is pretty antique, but I just wanted to report that I upgraded directly to your mbios 2102 successfully. More than successfully: RAM seems to operate well so far @ 1066 with everything on auto (and no OC). Thanks!! 

From 1104 to m2102, the default (auto) timings changed radically. This is read from the bios (after a reboot on auto):
   1104: 5-5-5-18-15-80-15-15/11-6-8-7-8-6-8/17-7-3-9-9
   m2102: 5-5-5-15-3-54-6-3/7-3-5-4-5-4-7/14-5-1-6-6

Of course, since I am not coming from 2102, I can't tell what fixed it for sure, but I am writing this in case someone else with the same problem stumble upon this.


----------



## IshbOO (Jan 31, 2010)

samboudi said:


> I recently added a second set of OCZ Reaper HPC 2x2GB DDR2-1066 PC28500 (OCZ2RPR10664GK) to my P5Q Pro, for a total of 8GB. That's where problems started. I could not even operate 30 seconds in windows at 800mhz with default timings (and no CPU OC) as soon as I had these 4 sticks in place. I noticed one set was rated 2.1 and other 2.2v -not good. I managed to improve things by messing with timings , but never got totally rid of intermittent errors (1 or 2 BSOD a day)
> 
> EZFlash told me I was using BIOS 1104, which is pretty antique, but I just wanted to report that I upgraded directly to your mbios 2102 successfully. More than successfully: RAM seems to operate well so far @ 1066 with everything on auto (and no OC). Thanks!!
> 
> ...



I noticed the clock changes as well. The new clock changes are also on the asus 2012 I'm pretty sure, but anyway its running stable now, and matches OCZ ratings.

Im running Win7 ultimate x64 on a p5q-pro
I was on normal 2102 asus bios until today.

I was running OCZ Reaper 4GB 800mhz ddr2, then added 4GB of the 1066 Reaper, everything went well, except over clocking, I kept the memory at auto voltage and 800mhz.

I then buy new 4 GB OCZ Reaper 1066mhz to match my other 4 GB OCZ Reaper 1066mhz. I install it, turn its frequency to 1066 and it stays stable for a few mins.
Then it blue screens. 2-3 mins after boot. I installed win7 like 5 times and tried all different drivers. The blue screens would give me a range of different ones, from windows services, to sound and video drivers. It only does this with *8*GB @ 1066 with this OCZ Reaper. 4 GB its stable, and with the mixed set I was using it was stable stock speeds 800mhz.

I just installed this new mbios and it seems to be running stable (so far) with no BSOD as of yet.

Everything is default except frequency is set to 1066. I will be messing around with it the next few days most likley, gonna be a few days to see if this is stable though. Gonna see how high I can OC.
I'll update my findings.

I searched for days for a solution. This also (like above  )is to help others out there that may have the same problem. Obviously this board with stock bios can't handle 8GB OCZ Reaper @ 1066mhz. So If you bought this RAM and have it sitting in the closet. Update your bios and put it in!


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 6, 2010)

im wondering if there will be an improvement moving from my 1406 p5q pro bios to the new version.. anyone have experience with it? otherwise as soon as I find a keyboard that will work in my bios I will try it..


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 7, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> im wondering if there will be an improvement moving from my 1406 p5q pro bios to the new version.. anyone have experience with it? otherwise as soon as I find a keyboard that will work in my bios I will try it..



Why would you like to update your bios if you have no issues with the one you already have? 

I wouldnt touch my bios if everything was running stable, but in my case, with my computer, i was having BSOD problems and random freeze and reboots due to anything else then 1gb of ram.
I updated my bios, and today i havent had a bluescreen in months now, and im also running my cpu at 3.2ghz 24/7 extremely stable
Using this as a gaming machine so...
But thats just my opinion... 
Dont fix anything that isnt broken, gold rule


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 7, 2010)

well, there is one issue.. my usb keyboard wont work in the current one and I think the new bios might fix it. would save me the trouble of always having to carry around a 2nd KB


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 8, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> well, there is one issue.. my usb keyboard wont work in the current one and I think the new bios might fix it. would save me the trouble of always having to carry around a 2nd KB



Are you sure its not due to the keyboard itself? or just a simple setting in bios?
I had the same issue with another computer i had before and it only worked with a PS2 keyboard... i dunno what the problem was tho, i changed motherboard and keyboard at same time


----------



## Solo1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Folks - Great thread here. Kuddos to OP  for great effort and talent.

I am thinking of buying the Turbo Pro (rebate ends today), but would like to know, if possible, if my Patriot extreme performance memory will be compatible with this board. I would like to use 6GB  (2x1 of  PDC22g8500ELK and 2x2 of PDC24G8500ELKR2 R) from my Asus P5b-plus Intel p965 board.

Has anyone on this thread had success using this memory with the Turbo Pro?

Hope you don't mind me awaking an old thread.

My thanks in advance.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 1, 2010)

I updated a friend's se plus to the modded 2102. Nothing really to report either way. There was a bug that locked the multiplier at half speed but that could have been due to a hardware issue. Those SE boards seem to slowly fall to pieces anyways. He's had to switch to a dedicated soundcard and nic cause the onboard died. Checking around it doesn't seem to be an isolated issue.


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 2, 2010)

is ket still doing these?? im surprised he hasnt moved to the new boards


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2010)

he hasnt logged on to TPU in ages...


----------



## thienell (Oct 21, 2010)

Hy!
I'am sorry, but with the link :http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9GKMFTGC the download stop at 1.3Mb ( with Chrome or IEplorer or Maxthon) . I have a P5QL-Pro and i need this MBios for install 8Gb of OCZ2RPR10664GK.
Thank
I'm sorry for my english...


----------



## superkekko (Jan 13, 2015)

Please update the bios of p5q se plus
Thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2015)

superkekko said:


> Please update the bios of p5q se plus
> Thanks



Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Please read post #555 thanQ and please come again.


::EDIT::

also - these boards are so outdated i doubt its worth the effort making an updated bios


----------



## superkekko (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok 
All link is offline


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there,
I desperately need a modd BIOS for the P5Q-E motherboard. Can anybody contribute a copy again?
It would be highly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 9, 2016)

p5q-E should be fine without any updates.They have OV jumpers, even.


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry Schmuckley, what is the OV jumpers you are referring to?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2016)

Original Bios Available from the Asus support Site
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QE/HelpDesk_Download/

no modded bios now available see post 555


----------

